# ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )   asmicheal



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

​*
ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )   asmicheal
​*تؤثرنى وتشدنى وتبهرنى 
اعدادات امى الكنيسة 
لاجمل فترة فى السنة كلها 
فترة الصوم الكبير 

قراءات ونسكيات اية بالعمق

وكثيرا ما تسالت عن ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير 

قلت ابحث واشرككم معى 
الملف ضخم 

لمن يحب متابعتة
ولا يقرا فى يوم واحد 
لان اعدادة يستغرق اكثر من كتابتة 
وكلة منقول من النت 
مع بعض الاجزاء التى اقوم بتلخيصها 


:download:


يالالالالالابينا شباب 
نعرف لية 
وازاى 
ومتى 
وكيف نستفاد من اجمل وقت روحى بالكنيسة 


الصوم الكبير 

ذخيرتنا الروحية للسنة كلها 

:download:

شكرا لامينة اسرتى العميقة الدقيقة الروحانية 
التى وجهتنى نحو هذا البحث 


:download:









​
=


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*




*قراءات الصوم الكبير وترابطها *
إن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية العميقة فى كل شئ، العميقة فى طقوسها وقراءاتها رتبت أن يكون هناك هدف يربط بين قراءات الصوم المقدس، وهذا يتضح من خلال أن هناك :

1- موضوع عام للصوم المقدس.
2- موضوعات عامة لأسابيع الصوم.
3- موضوعات عامة لأيام الصوم.
4- موضوعات خاصة لأيام الصوم.
5- وهناك أيضاً موضوعا لقسمى الصوم.
6- موضوعات للسبوت والآحاد.

*أولاً: الموضوع العام للصوم المقدس :*

إن الكنيسة رتبت لنا أن تدور القراءات التى تتلى خلال الصوم المقدس حول موضوع واحد وهو "الجهاد الروحى"، لأنها تعلم مع بولس الرسول "لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية" (عب 4:12) وهى تناشد كل منا أن يجاهد الجهاد الحسن كما كان بولس الرسول يناشد تلميذه تيموثاوس قائلاً: "جاهد جهاد الإيمان الحسن وأمسك بالحياة الأبدية التى إليها دعيت أيضاً واعترفت الإعتراف الحسن أمام شهود كثيرين" (1تى 12:6).

*ثانياً: الموضوعات العامة لأسابيع الصوم :*

قسمت الكنيسة الأربعين المقدسة إلى ستة أسابيع يبدأ كل منها يوم الإثنين وينتهى يوم الأحد، وأضافت فى أولها أسبوعاً للاستعداد وهو مقدمة للصوم. ثم جعلت جميع القراءات التى تتلى فى أيام كل أسبوع من هذه الأسابيع السبعة تدور حول موضوع واحد وهدف واحد يعتبر حلقة من حلقات الموضوع العام للصوم.

الأسبوع الأول : تدور قراءاته حول الاستعداد للجهاد وإذا حذفنا قراءات هذا الأسبوع سوف نجد أنها لن تؤثر على الموضوع العام للصوم لأنه استعداد.
الأسبوع الثانى : وموضوع قراءاته هو الجهاد الروحى 
وطبيعته.
الأسبوع الثالث : وتدور قراءاته حول التوبة أو طهارة الجهاد.
الأسبوع الرابع : هو أسبوع الإنجيل أو دستور الجهاد.
الأسبوع الخامس : أسبوع الإيمان أو هدف الجهاد.
الأسبوع السادس : أسبوع المعمودية أو صبغة الجهاد.
الأسبوع السابع : أسبوع الخلاص "خلاص الجهاد".​ 

 


*ثالثاً: الموضوعات العامة لأيام الصوم :
*
أيام الأسبوع الأول :

وقراءات هذا الأسبوع بمثابة الاستعداد لرحلة الجهاد، حيث أن قراءات الأيام السبعة لهذا الأسبوع تسير على الترتيب الآتى : 

ترك الشر - الالتصاق بالخير - محبة الآخرين - النمو الروحى - الإتكال على الله - السلوك بالكمال - الهداية إلى الملكوت.

أيام الأسبوع الثانى :

بعد أن أعدت الكنيسة نفوس أولادها للجهاد الروحى على النحو السابق فهى فى هذا الأسبوع تبين من خلال قراءاتها طبيعة الجهاد المطلوب منهم فتتحدث عن: 

صلاة الجهاد - صدقة الجهاد - أمانة الجهاد - دستور الجهاد - ثبات الجهاد - ضيقات الجهاد - نصرة الجهاد.

أيام الأسبوع الثالث :

وفى الأسبوع الثالث توضح لنا الكنيسة أن الجهاد لابد أن يكون متسماً بطهارة القلب والفكر عن طريق التوبة الحقيقية من خلال قراءات الأيام السبعة وهى كالتالى:
اعتراف التوبة - بر التوبة - تجارب التوبة - دينونة التوبة - أمان التوبة - مغفرة التوبة - قبول التوبة.

أيام الأسبوع الرابع :

وقراءات هذا الأسبوع تتحدث عن دستور الجهاد الذى هو 
الكتاب المقدس وهكذا تشير موضوعات هذا الأسبوع على الترتيب التالى إلى :

روح الإنجيل - الكرازة بالإنجيل - سلام الإنجيل - إنارة الإنجيل - الإيمان بالإنجيل - العمل بالإنجيل - عزة الإنجيل.

أيام الأسبوع الخامس :

إن الهدف من الكرازة بالإنجيل هو أن يؤمن به سامعوه، 
والكنيسة تعالج موضوع الإيمان من خلال قراءات الأسبوع الخامس كما يلى:

إتكال الإيمان - خدمة الإيمان - رجاء الإيمان - تحرير الإيمان - قصاص الإيمان - هداية الإيمان - تشديد الإيمان.

أيام الأسبوع السادس :

إن العضوية فى كنيسة المسيح لا تتم لمن يؤمن إلا إذا نال سر المعمودية، وقد رتبت الكنيسة أن توزع أبحاثها فى هذا السر على 
أيام الأسبوع فى ضوء عقيدتها والطقس المتبع فى إتمامه لذلك. فالقراءات تدور حول توبة المعمودية - إعتراف المعمودية - دينونة المعمودية - حياة المعمودية - قيامة المعمودية - خلاص المعمودية - إنارة المعمودية.

أيام الأسبوع السابع :

أن الخلاص هو غاية الذين يتوبون ويؤمنون بالإنجيل ويعتمدون، وقد رتبت الكنيسة أن تبحث فى موضوع الخلاص ممثلا فى شخص الرب يسوع من النواحى الآتية:

شهود المخلص - الإعتراف بالمخلص - الإيمان بالمخلص - قيامة المخلص - دينونة المخلص - بركة المخلص - فداء 
المخلص.

وعلى ذلك تسير الموضوعات طوال أيام الصوم، ويلاحظ أن 
هذه القراءات تتألف من فصول العهد القديم والجديد لكل يوم من أيام هذا الصوم.

*رابعاً: الموضوعات الخاصة لأيام الصوم :*

إن المتأمل فى القراءات الموضحة لكل يوم من أيام الصوم المقدس يرى أنها تتألف من ثلاث مجموعات هى النبوات والأناجيل والرسائل. وهذه المجموعات بينها إرتباط وثيق، وكلها تدور حول موضوع واحد هو الموضوع العام لليوم.


*خامساً: موضوعاً قسمى الصوم :*

لقد قسمت الكنيسة الصوم إلى قسمين :

القسم الأول : يتألف من أسبوع الاستعداد والأسابيع الثلاثة التالية له، وموضوعات هذا القسم كلها تدور حول ما هو مطلوب من هذا الشعب من مظاهر الجهاد الروحى، مثل ترك الشر وممارسة الصلاة والصدقة والتوبة وإطاعة الإنجيل وما إلى ذلك.
والقسم الثانى : وهى تشمل الأسابيع الثلاثة الأخيرة والقراءات فى هذا القسم كلها تدور حول ثمرة الجهاد أى مدى استجابتهم له كإيمانهم بالإنجيل والتمتع بثمار المعمودية والفوز بالخلاص.

*سادساً: موضوعات السبوت والآحاد :
*
إن الكنيسة ميزت موضوعات السبوت والآحاد عن أيام الصوم الإنقطاعى الخمسة بميزتين فمن يدقق النظر فى نظامهما يرى: 

أن موضوعات الأيام الخمسة تنصب على ما يبذله الشعب من جهاد، فى حين أن موضوعات السبوت والآحاد تنصب على نعم المخلص المتعددة التى يمنحها لهم جزاء لهذا الجهاد.

أ- الميزة الأولى : أن موضوعات الأيام الخمسة تنصب على 
ما يبذله الشعب من جهاد، فى حين أن موضوعات السبوت والآحاد تنصب على نعم المخلص المتعددة التى يمنحها لهم جزاء لهذا الجهاد.
فإذا تابوا مثلاً يقبل توبتهم مثل الإبن الضال.
وإذا سمعوا الإنجيل وعملوا به روى نفوسهم كما ارتوت السامرية.
وإذا أمنوا شدد إيمانهم كما شدد قوى المخلع.
وإذا اعتمدوا أنار بصيرتهم كما استنار المولود أعمى.

ب- الميزة الثانية : هى الإرتباط الوثيق بين موضوعات السبوت وموضوعات الآحاد. فحلقات الموضوع العام فى أى أسبوع تبدأ بيوم الإثنين وتنتهى يوم الجمعة، لأن هذه الأيام الخمسة مرتبطة ببعضها، قائمة بذاتها، مستقلة عما عداها. 
ثم تستأنف الكنيسة نفس الموضوع يوم السبت، ولكن بحلقة جديدة من الحلقات. فتطالب الشعب بناحية جديدة من الجهاد حتى إذا قام بها حمل إليه إنجيل الأحد ثواب المخلص له على هذا الجهاد.

على سبيل المثال قراءات الأسبوع الثالث تدور حول التوبة، 
ففى يوم الإثنين الحلقة الأولى منه تدور حول الإعتراف به، يليها تبرير المعترف، ثم تعرضه للتجارب وهكذا.. أما فى يوم السبت 
فإن الكنيسة تحث التائب على المغفرة لغيره، فإذا فعل ذلك قبلت توبته، كما يوضح ذلك إنجيل الأحد أى أن إنجيل السبت يمثل جهاد الشعب وإنجيل الأحد يمثل نعمة المخلص له على هذا الجهاد وهكذا فى كافة الأسابيع.
هذه هى موضوعات الصوم كما وضعتها الكنيسة، ولابد أن نلاحظ أن الإهتداء إلى هذه الموضوعات ليس بالأمر الهين، فقد يقتضى ذلك أن نبدأ بقراءة إنجيل القداس ورسالة البولس والنبوة الأولى عدة مرات لمعرفة سر الإرتباط بينها، ثم قراءة النبوات واحدة واحدة لمعرفة موضوعها الخاص، وكذلك الحال فى بقية الأناجيل والرسائل - ثم البحث فى مدى إرتباط قراءات اليوم ببعضها البعض لإستخراج الموضوع العام لقراءات هذا اليوم، ثم الموضوع العام للأسبوع الذى يربط بينها. فإذا انتهينا من الموضوعات العامة للأسابيع توصلنا إلى معرفة الموضوع العام للصوم كله

:download:
​


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

:smi411:


الكاتب : نيافة الحبر الأنبا رافائيل

المصدر :http://www.youthbishopric.com/library/ArticlesLibrary/Arabic/church/CH1/keraat_Elsoom_br.htm​


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

*قطمارس الصوم الكبير
(القطمارس الخاص بالصوم الأربعيني المقدس - القراءات اليومية في الصوم الكبير)*


*القطماروس هو كتاب القراءات اليومية في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية..  قمنا هنا بوضع قراءات الصوم الكبير اليومية للتسهيل على الزوار الأعزاء لموقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت من جهة متابعة القراءات يوماً بيوم، وكذلك يفيد في تحضير دروس مدارس الأحد وخلافه..*
*ستجد هنا كذلك *قطمارس الصوم الكبير لعام 2009، وهو بالترتيب اليومي لسنة 1725 للشهداء الموافق عام 2009 ميلادية، وأيضاً قطمارس صوم كبير 2010.
*

*
*1**قراءات الأسبوع الأول من الصوم الكبير**الكنوز**2**قراءات الأسبوع الثاني من الصوم الكبير**التجربة**3**قراءات الأسبوع الثالث من الصوم الكبير**الابن الضال أو الابن الشاطر**4**قراءات الأسبوع الرابع من الصوم الكبير**السامرية**5**قراءات الأسبوع الخامس من الصوم الكبير**المخلع**6**قراءات الأسبوع السادس من الصوم الكبير**التناصير**7**قراءات الأسبوع السابع من الصوم الكبير**الشعانين*​ 


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/Katamars/Katamaros-El-Soum-El-Kebir/Katamares-Holy-Lent_00-index.html
المصدر :


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

*قطمارس الآحاد : *
*نسمية قراءات يوم الرب أى يوم الأحد الحقيقة قراءات يوم الأحد تختلف عن قراءات الآيام، قراءات الأيام مرتبطة بالتذكارات (السيدة العذراء، الملائكة، الرسل، الشهداء) لكن قراءات الأحد تخص أقوال وأعمال السيد المسيح (الثالوث) وتخصص لأقوال وأعمال السيد المسيح أو الثالوث. البعض رأى أنها مقسمة ثلاث أقسام كل قسم أربع شهور. الأربع شهور الأولى من توت إلى كيهك يتكلم عن محبة الله الآب، ومن كيهك إلى بشنس إلى صعود السيد المسيح وحلول الروح القدس حوالى أربعة شهور يتكلم عن نعمة الإبن الوحيد. والأربع شهور الأخيرة من العنصرة أو عيد حلول الروح القدس إلى نهاية السنة القبطية حوالى أربعة شهور نسميها شركة الروح القدس.*
*كيف ترتبت قراءات الآحاد؟*
*قراءات الآحاد تخضع لثوابت ومتغيرات. عدد قراءات قطمارس الأحاد. السنة التوتية 12 شهر فى 30 يوم بالإضافة إلى الأيام التى تكمل السنة.من توت حتى بداية الصوم الكبير هذه فترة وخلال الصوم الكبير والخماسين وما بعد الخماسين فترة ثالثة. *
*شهور السنة التوتية (توت، بابه، هاتور، كيهك، طوبه، أمشير، برمهات، برمودة، بشنس، بؤونه، أبيب، مسرى، النسئ). الأشهر (توت، بابه، هاتور، كيهك، طوبه) عددهم 5  شهور (بؤونه، أبيب، مسرى) عددهم 3 شهور الفترة ما بين أمشير وبشنس.من 1 توت هذا أول السنة القبطية، 29 كيهك  عيد الميلاد ثابت لا يتغير.حتى عيد الرسل 5 أبيب ثابت. هذين ميعادين ثابتين. فى وسطهم بداية الصوم الكبير متغير، عيد القيامة متغير، عيد العنصرة متغير، لماذا متغير لأن فترة الصوم الكبير 55 يوم تتحرك إما قبل أو بعد كذلك فترة الخماسين إذاً من بداية الصوم الكبير حتى عيد العنصرة 105 يوم بيتحركوا ال105 يوم بين 7 يناير و5 أبيب.من 29 كيهك حتى 5 أبيب هذه الفترة 186 يوم. عبارة عن مجموع 3 أجزاء. فترة ال105 نرمز لها بالحرف "**A** " وفترة ما قبل ال105 **X ”** " وفترة ما بعد ال105 نسميها **“Y”** فيكون ** Y+A+X** = 186 يوم فبدل أن يكتب ال**A ** كتب ال105 إذاً **X **،** Y** = 81 يوم إذاً **X**= 181 **–* *Y** وهى فترة صوم الرسل. و**X ** يسموها فترة الرفاع الكبير الذى يسبق الصوم الكبير. إذاً فترة الرفاع الكبير و فترة صوم الرسل يساوى  ال81 يوم فترة **Y** وهى صوم الرسل وجد بالتواريخ إنها من 15 : 49 يوم. إذاً  **X**  وهى فترة الرفاع الكبير تكون من 66 :32 يوم. (مدة صوم الرسل، أحد الرفاع، أحد القيامة، أحد العنصرة) فى حالة أن يأتى ليس متأخرالصوم الكبير والعيد أحد الرفاع يكون 30 طوبة فيكون أمشير كله فى القطمارس السنوى. أحد القيامة يكون 26 برمهات ، أحد العنصرة 15 بشنس. فيكون نصف بشنس فى القراءات.*
*لكن إذا جاء متأخر فترة الرفاع الكبير تكون 66 يوم فيكون صوم الرسل 15 يوم. يبدأ أحد الرفاع 4 برمهات فيكون بداية الصوم 5 برمهات. من 30 طوبة نبدأ ننقل على قطمارس الصوم الكبير لكن إذا جاء متأخر نبدأ من أول برمهات قبله أمشير فلابد أن تكون قراءات أمشير موجوده فى القطمارس السنوى، لكى إذا تأخر الصوم الكبير نجد قراءات. فيكون الخمس شهور الذين أتفقنا عليهم + أمشير. وجدنا عندما يأتى العيد مبكر فيكون 15 بشنس أحد العنصرة فيكون من نصف بشنس نحتاج إلى قراءات. فيكون محتاجين لقراءات أسبوعين فيكون أمشير كله موجوده قراءاته + الأسبوعين من بشنس. **مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*عيد القيامة هو الأحد التالى للفصح اليهودى الموافق للإعتدال الربيعى. لكى لا نعيد مع الفصح اليهودى.وإلا إذا عيدنا مع الفصح اليهودى كأننا ننكر الإيمان بالمسيح. ولذلك أصبح فترة الصوم الكبير وفترة الخماسين فترة متحركة.*
*إذاً كيف نحدد قراءات الآحاد؟ *
*40 قراءة ( أمشير له قراءات فأضيف على ال8 شهور فأصبح 9 × 4 أسابيع = 36 وأحد النسى =37 والأحد الخامس = 38 ووجدنا شهر بشنس أسبوعين منه لابد أن يكون لهم قراءات إذاً 38 + 2 = 40 قراءة.*
*السؤال هنا** تحدد قراءات الأحد بناء عن ثوابت ومتغيرات كيف تحددت القراءات وما عددها؟ *
*السؤال بطريقة أخرى** : قراءات الأحد تحددت بناء عن وجود فترات متغيرة خلال العام تستخدم فيها قطمارسات أخرى كيف تحددت وما هى هذه القطمارسات؟  *
*والإجابة** هنا نذكر الثوابت والمتغيرات وقيمة الثابت وقيمة المتغير وقيمة ما بينهما والفترة التى يتحرك فيها صوم الرسل والفترة التى يتحرك فيها الرفاع الكبير وبناء على هذا نحدد عدد القراءات.*


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

معلومة مفيدة من الكلية الاكليريكية 

http://www.pscopts.org/modules/tinycontent/index.php?id=19



كلمة طقس ليست عربى لكنها من الكلمة طاكسس وهى كلمة يونانى تطلق على نظام العبادة أو نظام العلاقة بين الإنسان وربنا فنحن أحياناً نقول كلمات ليس عربية مثل كلمة ترابيزه هى كلمة قبطية  
*كلمة طقس* :  معناها ترتيب أو تقليد أو نظام العبادة أو تنظيم العلاقة. هى كلمة فريدة تفرد علاقة الإنسان بربنا.فعلاقة الإنسان بربنا تختلف عن أى علاقة أخرى أو أى نظام آخر. 
وفى الحقيقة النظام وصية إنجيلية أو وصية رسولية وهناك إصحاحات كاملة تتكلم عن النظام. وكلمة نظام العبادة أو النظام فى العبادة عكس التشويش أو التداخل. والكتاب يقول إلهنا إله نظام أو إله سلام فالنظام يوجد السلام لكن الفوضى تضيع السلام . 
*أهمية النظام **: *
*1-النظام يمنع التشويش : *
تخيلوا عدم وجود نظام فى الكنيسة فماذا كان يحدث هناك يكون تشويش وعدم نظام.
*2- النظام يؤكد وجود الخالق : *
نظام الطبيعة ،إتجاه النجوم ، دوران الأرض حول الشمس ،كل ما يكتشفه العلماء بخصوص الطبيعة تكشف عن وجود الخالق،سماء الجلد الشمس والنجوم والقمر حتى المزمور يقول السموات تحدث بمجد الله والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه من حيث النظام.من يدرس السماء والحركة التى بها يشعر بوجود خالق ممجد وسط الخليقة . الله ضابط الكل يضبط كل شيئ.
أيضاً النظام فى جسم الإنسان ودقة الأجهزة التى فيه.هناك فرق بين الكلية الطبيعية والكلية الصناعية مثلاً الكلية الصناعية جهاز ضخم بينما الكلية الطبيعية حجمها صغير وتؤدى نفس الدور، وهكذا القلب الصناعى والقلب الطبيعى، الكمبيوتر والعقل البشرى هناك فرق كبير كل هذا يمجد الخالق.
وكلمة العقل صفة من صفات الروح ربنا أوجد للجسد خلايا المخ لكن العقل إمكانية تخص الروح.
طاقات الإنسان الروح، فالعقل، فالعاطفة، فالنفس، فالجسد. الروح والعقل معاً والنفس والجسد معاً والعاطفة إما أن تنحاز إلى هنا أو إلى هناك.هذا نظام.
هكذا أيضاً نظام البناء هناك التصميم ثم التنفيذ الأساسات وما فوق الأساسات.لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل العمدان دون القواعد الخرسانية وهكذا.النظام فى كل شيئ. 
النظام أيضاً فى الجيش الرتب والحرب وما فيها من نظام الهجوم والدفاع واشتراك الأسلحة معاً والكتائب المتخصصة أسلحة متخصصة وهكذا.
النظام فى المجتمع أيضاً التخصصات المتعددة فهناك أختلافات تظهر تعددية معينة. كل تخصص يقدم إمكانيات وقدرات وله مجالات كثيرة.كلمة مجتمع أى مكان يجتمع فيه تخصصات كثيرة وامكانيات كثيرة ومواهب كثيرة .  
أيضاً النظام فى الكنيسة هناك الرتب الكنسية والمسؤليات فى الكنيسة هناك الرعاة والرؤساء والرعية والمواهب التى يمنحها الروح القدس حتى نسمع فى الكنيسة يقول سبع طغمات كنيسة الله. سبع طغمات من الدرجات الثلاثة الشماسية فيها ( الأبصالتوس والأغنوسطوس والإيبيذياكون والدياكون) الأرشيذياكون درجة إدارية لا نحسبها ودرجة القسيسية فيها القس (شفيع) القمص درجة إدارية. ودرجة الأسقفية الأسقف ورئيس الأساقفة. المطران إذ لم يكن معه أساقفة مساعدين فيكون مثل الأسقف إذا كان معه أساقفة تساعده فيكون رئيس أساقفة.إما المطران أو البابا البطريرك كرئيس أساقفة.هؤلاء سبع طغمات كنيسة الله وهى الطغمات الخادمة. 
هناك طغمات أخرى الرهبان والراهبات والعذارى والأرامل والمكرسين والمكرسات أنماط حياة روحية داخل الكنيسة أو ما يسمى بمناهج الحياة داخل الكنيسة.وهكذا تسير الكنيسة وفق نظام.
حتى فى الكهنوت هناك الكهنوت فى القديم والكهنوت فى الجديد.قبل موسى كان رب الأسرة هو كاهن الأسرة أيام إبراهيم  يعقوب وأسحق ونوح ماقبل موسى من آدم إلى موسى .بعد موسى أصبح هناك سبط لاوى نظام . والكهنوت مرتبط بالذبيحة والمذبح تجد مذبح النحاس للذبائح الحيوانية ومذبح البخور من الذهب للذبيحة الروحية والآن نسمى مذبحنا بالمذبح السماوى.لأن الذبيحة التى تقدم عليه جسد ربنا يسوع المسيح ودمه هذه ذبيحة سماوية ناطقة.    
(1كو 11 : 22 ،34 ) (1كو 14 :13 ) هذه إصحاحات توضح أهمية النظام الروحى داخل الكنيسة.
:download:


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

*بعض فوائد عملية للطقس** :   *
*1-تثبيت الإيمان :*
لأننا من خلال الطقس نحن نعيش الإيمان الذى نعرفه نعيشه عملياً.ما فى ذهننا من عقيدة نعيشه من خلال الطقس. مثلاً المعمودية دفن مع المسيح وولادة من الماء والروح وصبغة مقدسة لذلك نحن نغطس ،من غير تغطيس لا ينفع حتى أننا نسمى عيد عماد المسيح عيد الغطاس.فهنا نفهم أن المعمودية مرتبطة بالتغطيس.أيضاً المعمودية هى خروج من مملكة الشيطان.لذلك نعمل جحد للشيطان فإذا كانت المعمودية عهد مع المسيح فالطقس ننظر للشرق ونعلن إيماننا للمسيح وفى النهاية يلبس الزنار الأحمر بعد ترديد قانون الإيمان إشارة إلى الأرتباط بدم المسيح.نظام يجعلنا نعيش الإيمان المرتبطين به.
*2-الطقس يملئ الشعور واللاشعور :* 
البخور والشموع والأيقونات تملئ نفسية الإنسان السجود أمام ربنا الأيقونات الألحان كموسيقى أيضاً كلها تملئ شعور الإنسان وبالتالى اللاشعور أيضاً.الألحان والموسيقى تؤثر على الناحية النفسية للإنسان لذلك نجد بعض أشياء نفسية فى العبادة مثل الخشوع، والخشوع حالة يدخل فيها الإنسان نتيجة تسبيح ونتيجة العبادة فترات طويلة.الخشوع هو الإحساس بالإنسحاق والتذلل أمام الله. فالخشوع، الجسد يسجد، والروح تخشع، والنفس تتعزى. هذه هى كلمة الخشوع فى العبادة الروح والنفس والجسد يشتركوا فى العبادة وهذه كلها تأثيرات روحية نفسية تؤثر فى الميول الشخصية.ولذلك تواتر العبادة تجعل الإنسان ينصلح من الداخل مجرد أن تأخذ إنسان منحرف شرير وتضعه فى جو روحى فيه عبادة متواترة ينصلح من داخله،تؤثر فى الميول الشخصية،تكسب الإنسان مخافة ربنا.أو الخوف من الدينونة.أيضاً الأحترام والتوقير للأسرار ولأماكن العبادة.كل هذا تحت بند الخشوع الأحاسيس التى يشعر بها الإنسان تتأثر كثيراً بالعبادة.المشاعر تظهر فى الأنفعالات فى العبادة،مثل الدموع فى العبادة كل هذا يحتاج إلى نظام ،نظام العبادة كلمات وألحان وحركات ،كلمات ملحنة مع حركة.تحكم الشعور وللاشعور للإنسان. 
 أيضاً من ناحية تأثير الطقس على الجسد . الألوان مثلاً نستخدم الألوان لكى يشعر الإنسان بالجو المحيط به. مثلاً اللون الأسود نستخدمه فى أسبوع الآلام ليس لكى نحزن على المسيح.فهو الذى قال لبنات أورشليم لا تبكين على بل أبكين على أنفسكن وأولادكن وهذه وصية للكل الإنسان يحزن على خطيته ولا يحزن على المسيح. لأن المسيح كان فيه مجد القيامة حتى وهو داخل الآلام لكن هم كانوا عايشين فى الخطية. اللون الأبيض يستخدم فى القيامة والخماسين إشارة للمجد.
أيضاً من المواد الملموسة التى تؤثر فى الجسد (مواد الأسرار) مادة السر الزيت، المياه، الخبز، الخمر.إذاً الإيمان الحس والشعور والجسد كله يتأثر بالطقس.
لذلك الراهب أول ما يدخل الدير يجعلوه فى جو المجمع دائماً شغل وصلاة وتسبيح راحة قليلة أكل قليل فيندمج فى الجو الروحى وينسى ويموت عن الحياة الأولى.
عموماً الدين هو شعور باطنى يظهر فى حياة الإنسان.ولذلك الصلاة من ناحية رفع اليد، رفع العين، السجود، الجسد يشترك. الصوم أيضاً أنقطاع عن الطعام،تناول أنواع معينة من الطعام والصوم يمنح التذلل ونقاء النفس.
أحياناً نقدم بعض التشبيهات المادية لكى نصور أشياء لاهوتية.مثل (فكرة التجسد) أحياناً نشبهها بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية التى تتجسد على شاشة التليفزيون. الموجات تتجسد ولا تنقص بدليل إن أتيت بأى عدد من الأجهزة تظهر نفس الصورة وتسمع نفس الصوت.معناها أنها لا تقل، وذلك الله عندما تجسد لم يقل.
بعض الناس تسأل كيف أن ربنا يتجسد ؟ كيف يحد الجسد الله ؟ هو لا يحده .والدليل هل التليفزيون يحد الموجات، الموجات أى عدد من الأجهزة تتجسد فيها ولا تقل ولا تحد. 
فكرة الثالوث أيضاً نشبهها بالشمس قرص الشمس والأشعة والحرارة. والثلاثة شمس واحدة القرص يولد الأشعة وتنبثق منه الحرارة تجد الحرارة فى الأشعة فى القرص وهكذا.
3-يفيد فئات معينة من الشعب :
الترانيم والألحان : تفيد الأطفال التى تشرح بعض معانى أريوس كان يستخدم الترانيم لكى ينشر فكره الهرطوقى.
*الـرســوم : جمع رسم الترانيم والرسومات تجسد معانى معينة صور الأعياد السيدية، رشم علامة الصليب. اللبس التونية، الشورية ومعانيها، القربانة ورموزها.فالطقس يفيد جداً الأطفال.*


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

*تمثيلية القيامة : تفيد جداً البسطاء من الشعب . الناس تحب جداً تراها لأنها تقدم فكرة القيامة بشكل بسيط. أول شيئ فى تمثيلية القيامة إطفاء النور شيئ ملموس،إطفاء النور يشير إلى إنتهاء اليوم السابع الذى نعيش فيه.الجزء الأول التأكد من القيامة (المسيح قام، بالحقيقة قام) المعنى الثالث فى الجزء الثانى من التمثيلية دخول المسيح داخل الأبواب الدهرية. الذين يقولون أفتحوا أيها الملوك أبوابكم هؤلاء يشيروا للملائكة الذين كانوا صاعدين مع المسيح، والذين يردوا عليهم ويقولوا من هو ملك المجد هؤلاء هم الملائكة حراس الأبواب.الملائكة لايعرفوا كل شيئ هم يعرفوا أن الأبواب الدهرية لا تفتح إلا فى نهاية الدهور فسمعوا من يقولوا أفتحوا أيها الملوك أبوابكم وارتغعى أيتها الأبواب الدهرية ليدخل ملك المجد فبيسألوا من هو ملك المجد يقولوا الرب العزيز القوى الجبار القاهر فى الحروب هذا هو ملك المجد فتفتح الأبواب ويدخل وتضاء الأنوار إشارة لبداية اليوم الثامن. *

تمثيلية القيامة تبين إرتباط الطقس بالبسطاء من هنا يفهموا القيامة. لماذا لا نضئ النور عندما قال المسيح قام لماذا نضئ النور عندما يقال دخل المسيح إلى داخل الأبواب الدهرية وهذا فى الصعود ما إرتباط صعود المسيح بنا ؟ الكنيسة تربط قيامة المسيح بقيامتنا فيضاء النور مع ذكر قيامتنا أن المسيح دخل كسابق لنا فتضاء الأنوار إشارة إلى بداية اليوم الثامن عندما ندخل نحن وليس عندما دخل المسيح. المسيح دخل من ألفين سنة والعالم لم ينتهى. لم ينتهى اليوم السابع، لكن نهاية اليوم السابع بدخولنا نحن داخل الأبواب الدهرية .
حكمة الطقس : يستفيد منها البسطاء و الحكماء والعلماء من خلال مغزى الطقس أو الحكمة منه والمعانى. الطقس من أوائل الأشياء التى حافظت على التسليم أو التقليد الكنسى. التقليد نحن نعلم أن جزء كبير منه شفاهى لم يسجل لذلك نحن نعتبر الإنجيل ليس هو المطبوع لكن الإنجيل هو التقليد التى أستلمته الكنيسة عبر الأجيال وهذا هو التعبير الذى أستخدمه معلمنا بولس الرسول (1 كو 11 ) سلمتكم ما قد تسلمت. تسليم شفاهى. لذلك فى الكنيسة الكبار يستفيدوا والصغار يستفيدوا الكل يأخذ بحسب ما يحتاج.هذه مقدمة بسيطة عن أهمية النظام . ​*ليتروجية القراءات*​ليتروجية : معناها خدمة. وعندما نقول ليتروجية القراءات فى الكنيسة معناها خدمة القراءات فى الكنيسة. 
هذا الموضوع مهم جداً لأنه يمثل الخط الروحى الفكرى فى الكنيسة. نحن ككنيسة نحترم جداً عقلية الإنسان لأن العقل هو المدخل إلى الروح والحكمة الروحية. لذلك نحن نعتبر ليتروجية القراءات فى الكنيسة أمر من الأمور المهمة جداً فى التعليم وفى الخط التعليمى فى الكنيسة.هنا نتطرق لأول نقطة فى هذا الحديث عن . 
1-مكتبة الكنيسة : 
وليس المقصود بها مكتبة البيع أو مكتبة الإستعارة. لكن المكتبة التى تحوى الكتب الكنسية وتنقسم إلى 8 مجموعات .الكتب التى تستخدمها الكنيسة المقدسة وهذا تراث رسولى مسلم لنا من الرسل. 
*المجموعة الأولى : *
الكتب المقدسة الموحى بها من الله. تسمى أحياناً الكتب الإلهية أى فكر الله. مثل (سفر المزامير- البشائر الأربعة- سفر أيوب – الأجبية- المزامير- سفر الرؤيا) ما يستخدم من الأسفار المقدسة داخل الكنيسة.هناك بعض الأسفار مأخوذ بعض الأجزاء منها داخل القطمارسات. 
*المجموعة الثانية : *
الكتب التى تستخدم فى خدمة القداس الإلهى مثل ( الخولاجى ـ خدمة الشماس) عندما نقول القداسات نقصد القداسات الثلاث (الباسيلى_ والأغريغورى_ والكيرلسى )
*المجموعة الثالثة :*
تخص خدمة التسبحة مثل ( الأبصلمودية السنوية والكيهكية ـ طروحات " تعنى التفسير"  ـ الإبصاليات " تتكلم عن المناسبة " وتقال بين ثنايا التسبحة ). 
*المجموعة الرابعة : *
القراءات سواء اليومية أو فى المناسبات مثل ( القطمارسات السنوية قبطى وعربى) وكلمة قطمارس مأخوذة من الكلمة القبطى قطمارس ( " قاط " طبقاً لى أو حسب ) ( "ميرس" نصيب القراءة اليومية) وتترتب القطمارس اليومية بحسب القديس الذى نحتفل به إن كانت العذراء أو الملائكة أو الرسل أو الشهداء أو الرهبان أو الرعاة .كل نوع من هؤلاء له قراءات وعندما تتكرر المناسبات باحتفالنا بالقديسين تتكرر نفس القراءات نسميها مبدأ الإستلاف.   
وهناك قطمارس المناسبات مثل (الصوم الكبير ـ الخماسين ـ البصخة ـ الدلال "يبين النظام" ـ السنكسار "سير القديسين" ـ الدفنار " هو نفسه سير القديسين لكنه يقال فى التسبحة " ).
*المجموعة الخامسة : *
كتب الخدمات مثل كتب ( المعمودية ـ الميرون ـ الخطبة والزواج ـ التماجيد ـ القناديل" سر مسحة المرضى " ـ الجنازات )
*المجموعة السادسة :*
كتب المناسبات مثل (اللقان  ـ السجدة ـ دورة الصليب ـ الشعانين ) 
*المجموعة السابعة :*
كتب خاصة بالرئاسة الدينية مثل (كتاب الرسامات " رسامة الشمامسة والكهنة " ـ التدشين أو التكريس " تدشين الكنائس والأيقونات والمعمودية والمذبح وسيامة الرهبان وكتاب تجنيز الأساقفة والبطاركة ". ​*المجموعة الثامنة : *
مجموعة كتب خاصة برئاسة الكنيسة العليا بالأب البطريرك مثل ( سيامة البطاركة والأساقفة " لا يرسم أسقف أسقفاً أخر لا بد من البطرك مع المجمع " الأساقفة يرسموا بطرك لكن لا يرسموا أسقف إلا عن طريق البطرك" وهذا من حكمة الكنيسة لئلا كل مجموعة أساقفة يرسموا أسقف وبهذا لا يكون هناك نظام . لكن خليفة القديس مار مرقس مع المجمع هم الذين يرسموا الأساقفة وفى حالة خلو الكرسى البطريركى المجمع يرسم بطرك لكن لا يرسم أسقف فى وجود البطرك أو فى عدم وجوده أى أن الأاساقفة لا يرسموا أساقفة فى خلو الكرسى البطريركى يرسموا بطرك وهو مع المجمع يرسم الأساقفة "  هذا نظام وترتيب وحكمة. 
كتاب تقديس الميرون هذا كتاب خاص برئاسة الكنيسة العليا. كتاب مسح الملوك ) . هذه ليتروجية القراءات وكلمة ليتروجية من كلمتين (لاؤس أى شعب ) و(أرجيا أى خدمة ) .  
القراءات اليومية ( قطمارس ):


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

*نريد أولاً أن نعرف بعض الحقائق.*
الحقيقة الأولى : ​ الشهور القبطية شهور ثلاثينية أى أن كل شهر فيها ثلاثين يوم يتبقى خمس أو ستة أيام فرق بين السنة الكبيسة والبسيطة يسمى الشهر الصغير. والتقويم القبطى أدق تقويم . التقويم القبطى تقويم نجمى.المصريين كانوا معروفين بمعرفتهم بالفلك والنجوم لا شك أن دورة القمر ودورة الشمس ودورة النجوم تختلف فلكياً السنة القمرية تفرق 11 يوم كل سنة والسنة الشمسية تفرق يوم كل أربع سنين. أما السنة النجمية تفرق يوم كل أربع سنين ويوم كل 300 سنة (التقويم النجمى أو القبطى) ولذلك نجد عيد الميلاد يوم 7 يناير وذلك لوجود اليوم الذى يفرق كل 300 سنة من أول سنة ميلادية حتى سنة 300 ميلادية كان العيد 1 يناير. وفى ال300 سنة التاليين أصبح العيد 2 يناير ، وال300 سنة الثالثين أصبح 3 يناير. حتى أصبحنا العيد 7يناير ومن 2100 حتى 2400 سوف يكون العيد 8 يناير وهكذا. لذلك نحن لا نسير على 25 ديسمبر ولا 1 يناير لكن 29 كيهك هذا هو الأدق . و25 ديسمبر أتت من أن السنة الشمسية لا تفرق يوم كامل كل 4 سنوات تفرق ليس ربع يوم أى 6 ساعات لكن تفرق 6 ساعات إلا 11 دقيقة و14 ثانية.ولذلك عندما أتى التقويم الغريغورى يصحح التقويم اليوليانى جمعوا هذه الفروق ونزلوا إلى 25 ديسمبر.هذا كان فى القرن ال15 التقويم الغريغورى ومن القرن ال15 حتى الآن يريد تصحيح مستمر لكن الثابت الذى لا يصحح هو 29 كيهك. 
الحقيقة الثانية : 
القراءات اليومية مرتبة حسب عيد قديسى اليوم إن كان شهيد أو رهبان أو الملائكة. وتجد كل القراءات تخدم فكرة واحدة تخص هذا النوع من القديسين الذين نحتفل بهم. ​الحقيقة الثالثة :   
مبدأ الإستلاف كل نوع من هؤلاء مثلاً الأنبياء يأخذوا قراءة موسى النبى يوم عيد نياحة موسى النبى يوم 8 توت قبل 8 توت وبعد 8 توت هناك أنبياء لكن فى يوم تذكار الأنبياء نأخذ قراءة موسى النبى أى قراءة يوم 8 توت نستلفها فى أى يوم نحتفل فيه بالأنبياء هذا مبدأ الإستلاف. وهكذا الرعاة مثلاً يوم خاص بذهبى الفم نأخذه فى كل قراءات الرعاة وهكذا. فمبدأ الإستلاف هو تحديد القراءة وتكرار القراءة فى نفس المناسبة المتشابهة. من ناحية العدد هناك عدد معين من القراءات يتكرر حوالى 92 قراءة يتكرروا على مدى السنة كلها يعتقد عدد الأيام التى نستلف فيها 273 يوم من 365 فحوالى 92 قراءة يتكرروا على مدى السنة كلها. من 273 يوم 16 يوم تتكرر فيهم قراءة 8 توت للأنبياء كلهم. نجد الآتى فى مزمور عشية (مزمور 105  عدد 14، 15 )  يتكلم عن 
حماية الله للأنبياء " لم يترك إنساناً يظلمهم وبكت ملوكاً من أجلهم قائلاً لا تمسوا مسحائى ولا تسيؤا إلى أنبيائى" إنجيل عشية (لوقا 11 : 37 – 51 ) يتكلم عن الله يطلب دم الأنبياء."لكى يطلب من هذا الجيل دم جميع الأنبياء المهرق منذ إنشاء العالم من دم هابيل الصديق إلى دم زكريا ابن براخيا الذى أهلك بين المذبح والبيت" نفس الموضوع حماية الله للأنبياء . 
إرسالية الله للأنبياء مزمور باكر (مزمور 105 عدد 26 ،27 ،45 ) أرسل موسى عبده وهارون الذى أختاره جعل فيهما أقوال آياته وعجائب كى يحفظوا حقوقه ويطلبوا نواميسه.ربنا هو الذى أرسلهم . 
وإنجيل باكر من ( متى 17 :1 - 9 ) يتكلم عن علاقة الأنبياء بالسيد المسيح وهذا يوضح حقيقة مهمة 
 أرسل الأنبياء لكى يمهدوا الطريق للمسيح. وبعد المسيح لماذا يأتى أنبياء إذا لايوجد أنبياء بعد المسيح.ولذلك نحن لا نؤمن بأى نبى أتى بعد المسيح.إنجيل باكر يتكلم عن حادثة التجلى موسى وإيليا قد ظهرا يتكلمان معه. 
إيمان الأنبياء . (البولس من عبرانيين 11 : 17 – 27 ) بالإيمان موسى لما كبر أبى أن يدعى إبناً لإبنة فرعون 000 
قيادة الروح القدس للأنبياء " أو عصمة النبوة "  .الكاثيليكون ( بطرس الثانية 1 : 19 ) " تكلم أناس الله مسوقين بالروح القدس" . 
همزة الوصل بين العهدين . الإبركسيس ( أعمال 15 : 21 – 29 ) كيف كانوا فى المجامع يقرأوا ناموس موسى كل سبت وكيف من خلال هذه القراءات والمجامع بدأت المسيحية تنتشر. 
إستجابة الله للأنبياء . مزمور القداس (مزمور 99 :6،7 ) "كان يستجيب لهم بعمود الغمام كان يكلمهم" 
 الـويـلات .إنجيل القداس من (متى 23 : 14 – 36 ) ناس كثيرة تسأل لماذا يقرأ إنجيل الويلات فى تذكارات الأنبياء ؟
الويلات كانت للكتبة والفريسين ما هى علاقة الكتبة والفريسين بالويلات ،لأنه من المفروض أن الكتبة والفريسين هم الذين يكملوا رسالة الأنبياء وفى نفس الوقت هم أنحرفوا عن رسالة الأنبياء ولذلك الكنيسة تنتهز هذه الفرصة لكى تنبه لأهمية أقوال الأنبياء وأهمية أن الناس تنفذ ما قاله الأنبياء والكتبة والفريسين انحرفوا لم ينفذوا فالكنيسة تقدمهم كعبرة.وهنا هذا الإنجيل يتكلم عن قتل النبوة وجزاء ما يفعل هذا لأنهم لم يكملوا الرسالة.رسالة ماقبلهم.
على أقوالهم يقول لهم من يحلف بذهب الهيكل كان عليه ومن يحلف بالهيكل ليس بشيئ ما هو الأهم الذهب أم الهيكل من يحلف بالمذبح فليس بشيئ أما من يحلف بالقربان الذى على المذبح كان عليه قال لهم المذبح هو الذى يقدس القربان ما قيمة القربان بدون المذبح قربان بدون مذبح عيش عادى. لذلك قال لهم "أيها الجهال والعميان " وقال عليهم "أولاد الأفاعى" عائلة الأفاعى عائلة تفنى بعضها الذكر بعد أن يلقح الأنثى لابد أن تفترسه، والأنثى عندما تحمل وتلد لكى تلد لابد أن أولادها يأكلوها فالأنثى تأكل الذكر والأولاد يأكلون الأنثى عائلة تفنى بعضها أولاد الأفاعى فربنا يريد أن يقول لهم بتصرفاتكم وأفعالكم تقضوا على المبادئ اللى من المفروض أن تحفظوها.فعلاً الكتبة والفريسين أساءوا جداً جداً لتعليم الأنبياء لذلك السيد المسيح اللطيف يقول 8 ويلات كل ويل أصعب من الآخر.
مثال آخر : مثال خاص بالسيدة العذراء السيدة العذراء لها أعياد كثيرة جداً أول بشنس عيد ميلادها 3 كيهك عيد دخولها الهيكل، 21 طوبه نياحتها، 21 بؤونه تكريس أول كنيسة على اسمها، 16 مسرى عيد ظهور صعود جسد العذراء.
نستعرض سريعاً القراءات ونرى ما الحكمة منها المزمور يتكلم عن السيدة العذراء كمدينة الله أحد ألقاب العذراء "مدينة الله " أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت لأجلك يا مدينة الله وهو العلى الذى أسسها إلى الأبد لأن سكنى الفرحين جميعهم فيكى " علاقة هذا المزمور بالسيدة العذراء أول شيئ العلى الذى أسسها وهى مدينة الله المدينة التى حل فيها الله . أسسها إلى الأبد سكنى الفرحين جميعهم فيها فى هذه المدينة أو لأجل هذه المدينة لأنها أتت بمن فرح البشرية كلها الخلاص عن طريق ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى صنع الخلاص الذى فرح البشرية كلها.بيتكلم عن العذراء كمدينة الله. فى إنجيل عشية ( لوقا 10 : 38 – 42 ) يتكلم عن مريم أخت لعازر التى أختارت النصيب الصالح وكانت فى هذا إشارة للسيدة العذراء التى نالت النصيب الصالح.
فى مزمور باكر يتكلم عن عظيم هو الرب جداً فى مدينة إلهنا على جبله المقدس هنا إضافة عن السيدة العذراء أنها الجبل المقدس. جبل فى الفضيلة والمستوى الروحى.
إنجيل باكر يتكلم عن قداسة العذراء "لأن من يصنع مشيئة أبى الذى فى السموات هو أخى وأختى وأمى" البروتستانت يستخدموا هذه الآية ضد السيدة العذراء يقولون أن عندما قالوا للسيد المسيح هوذا أمك وأخوتك خارجاً قال لهم من هى أمى ومن هم أخوتى أى تبرأ منها وأشار لمن حوله،وقال ها أمى وأخى وأختى وقال من يصنع مشيئة أبى الذى فى السموات هم أخى وأختى وأمى.لكن كنيستنا تصلح هذا الفكر فتأتى فى عيد السيدة العذراء هذا القول وكأن الكنيسة تريد أن تكشف عن قصد السيد المسيح ليس قصده أن ينفى أنها أمه لكن قصده يضيف عنها أنها صانعة مشيئة الله التى خضعت لمشيئة الآب عندما قالت لرئيس الملائكة غبريال هوذا أنا أمة الرب ليكن لى كقولك.
البولس (عبرانيين 9 ) عن مقارنة بين القبة الأولى والقبة الثانية. القبة الأولى هى الخيمة والهيكل وكأنه يرمز للخيمة والهيكل القبة الأولى وكانت إشارة للسماء لكن السيدة العذراء هى فعلاً سماء ثانية جسدانية.
الكاثيليكون يتكلم عن السيدة المختارة فى رسالة القديس يوحنا الحبيب إلى كيرية المختارة وكأن الكنيسة تشير إلى أن السيدة العذراء هى أول المختارات هى أول عذراء أول مكرسة أول راهبة الأولى فىة كل شيئ لأنها صارت فوق الجميع. 
الأبركسيس يتكلم عن السيدة العذراء عندما كانت مع التلاميذ وقت حلول الروح القدس هؤلاء كلهم يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة مع النساء ومريم أم يسوع ومع أخوته. كانت موجوده فى لحظة حلول الروح القدس أى مكانة السيدة العذراء بين الرسل. 
إنجيل القداس(مز 86 ) ( يدخلن إلى الملك عذارى فى إثرها ) لأنها عذراء وأدخلت عذارى فى إثرها.
لماذا إنجيل القداس يأتى بزيارة العذراء لأليصابات لماذا ذكرها فى عيد السيدة العذراء. لأن هذا الإنجيل الصريح الذى أعترفت فيه أليصابات أن السيدة العذراء هى أم الله " فمن أين لى أن تأتى أم ربى إلى" واضح أن الخط المتكامل الخاص بالعذراء يتكلم عن مكانتها خدمتها إختيارها للنصيب الصالح ألقابها كمدينة وكجبل وكقبة أولى.
مثال ثالث : بالنسبة للرسل القديسين نفس الموضوع نحتفل بعيد الرسل 5 أبيب مزمور عشية (مزمور 67 عدد 13 ، 33 ) يتكلم عن تأييد الله لهم أنه يقيدهم بقوة عظيمة عجيب هو الله فى قديسيه هو يعطى قوة وعزاء فى شعبه)
إنجيل عشية (لوقا 10) يتكلم عن سلطان الرسل، السلطان المعطى للرسل.(لوقا 10) ( ومتى 10 ) مثل بعض لكن فى إنجيل العشية يقرأ (لوقا 10) وفى إنجيل القداس (متى 10) لماذا ؟؟ 
لأن متى 10 يتكلم عن ال12 تلميذ وهذه الدرجة الرسولية الحقيقية لكن لوقا 10 يتكلم عن ال70 رسول وهناك من السبعين رسول كانوا شمامسة مثل فيلبس المبشر ومنهم كانوا أساقفة أو رسمهم الرسل أساقفة.
لماذا أختار ربنا 12 تلميذ وسبعين رسول ؟ 
ال12 تلميذ إشارة لل12 سبط اليهود والسبعين رسول إشارة للسبعين أمة التى خرجت من نسل نوح.ولكى يظهر الفرق بين الرسل والتلاميذ، التلاميذ إشارة إل شعب الله المختار هؤلاء المختارين ال12 هذه درجة الرسولية لكن الرسل السبعين ناس منهم رسموا أساقفة بعد ذلك أى لم يكونوا الدرجة الرسولية الكاملة. لذلك فى عشية يقرأ (لوقا 10 )وفى إنجيل القداس يقرأ (متى 10 )
مزمور باكر (مزمور 145 :6 ) يتكلم عن العلاقة الوثيقة بين الرسل والله. "الرب يعطى قوة للمبشرين قديسونك يباركونك ومجد ملكوتك" أى يمثلوا ملكوت الله الكامل.
إنجيل باكر (لوقا 6 ) نصيب الرسل فى السماء نصيبهم السماوى.
البولس (رومية 10) كرازة الرسل والخلاص الذى يأتى من قبلهم"كيف يسمعون بلا كارز وكيف يكرزون إن لم يرسلوا لأنه مكتوب طوبى لأقدام المبشرين بالسلام.
الكاثيليكون يتكلم عن صدق النبوة أو عمل الروح القدس فيما كتب الرسل.لأنه لم تأتى نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله مسوقين بالروح القدس.الروح الذى تكلم على فم الأنبياء هو الذى تكلم على فم الرسل.
الإبركسيس يتكلم عن المعجزات الذى فعلها الرسل مثل معجزة شفاء الأعرج على باب هيكل الجميل."بالإيمان باسمه شدد إسمه هذا الذى تنظرونه وتعرفونه" صنع المعجزات.
مزمور القداس (مزمور 19 : 4 ) "فى كل الأرض خرج منطقهم وإلى أقطار المسكونة بلغت أقوالهم" 
إنجيل القداس (متى 10) يتكلم عن إرسالية المسيح للتلاميذ ( متى 10 : 1- 15 ).
اسؤال: حديث السيد المسيح للسبعين رسول فى (لوقا 10 ) وإرساليتهم وما لها من تابعات وهى جاءوا يقولوا للسيد المسيح الأرواح تخضع لنا بإسمك تبدوا وكأنها أقوى من حديث السيد المسيح فى (متى 10 ) عن كرازة الأثنى عشر تلميذاً 
الإجابة: ولعل السيد المسيح كان يقصد أن عمله على مدار الكنيسة واستمرارها يستمر قوياً فالتلاميذ  الأثنى عشر هم الباكورة ولكن عمل السيد المسيح للكنيسة مستمر يبدأ بالأثنى عشر تلميذاً ويستمر قوى إلى نهاية الدهور كما قال للأثنى عشر أنفسهم فى (متى 28 : 19 ) "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر".مع إن التلاميذ لم يعيشوا كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر لكن من المستمر هى الكنيسة.التلاميذ عاشوا عصرهم فقط لكن ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر هذا يخص الكنيسة كلها. وهذا ما نراه أن عمل المسيح مع الكنيسة مستمر.     
*قطمارس الآحاد : *
نسمية قراءات يوم الرب أى يوم الأحد الحقيقة قراءات يوم الأحد تختلف عن قراءات الآيام، قراءات الأيام مرتبطة بالتذكارات (السيدة العذراء، الملائكة، الرسل، الشهداء) لكن قراءات الأحد تخص أقوال وأعمال السيد المسيح(الثالوث) وتخصص لأقوال وأعمال السيد المسيح أو الثالوث. البعض رأى أنها مقسمة ثلاث أقسام كل قسم أربع شهور. الأربع شهور الأولى من توت إلى كيهك يتكلم عن محبة الله الآب، ومن كيهك إلى بشنس إلى صعود السيد المسيح وحلول الروح القدس حوالى أربعة شهور يتكلم عن نعمة الإبن الوحيد. والأربع شهور الأخيرة من العنصرة أو عيد حلول الروح القدس إلى نهاية السنة القبطية حوالى أربعة شهور نسميها شركة الروح القدس.
*كيف ترتبت قراءات الآحاد ؟*

قراءات الآحاد تخضع لثوابت ومتغيرات. عدد قراءات قطمارس الأحاد.السنة التوتية 12 شهر فى 30 يوم بالإضافة إلى الأيام التى تكمل السنة.من توت حتى بداية الصوم الكبير هذه فترة وخلال الصوم الكبير والخماسين وما بعد الخماسين فترة ثالثة. 
شهور السنة التوتية (توت، بابه، هاتور، كيهك، طوبه، أمشير، برمهات، برمودة، بشنس، بؤونه، أبيب، مسرى،النسئ). الأشهر (توت، بابه، هاتور، كيهك، طوبه)عددهم 5  شهور(بؤونه، أبيب، مسرى)عددهم 3 شهور الفترة مابين أمشير وبشنس.من 1 توت هذا أول السنة القبطية،29 كيهك  عيد الميلاد ثابت لا يتغير.حتى عيد الرسل 5 أبيب ثابت. هذين ميعادين ثابتين. فى وسطهم بداية الصوم الكبير متغير،عيد القيامة متغير،عيد العنصرة متغير،لماذا متغير لأن فترة الصوم الكبير 55 يوم تتحرك إما قبل أو بعد كذلك فترة الخماسين إذاً من بداية الصوم الكبير حتى عيد العنصرة 105 يوم بيتحركوا ال105 يوم بين 7 يناير و5 أبيب.من 29 كيهك حتى 5 أبيب هذه الفترة 186 يوم. عبارة عن مجموع 3 أجزاء. فترة ال105 نرمز لها بالحرف "a " وفترة ما قبل ال105 x ” " وفترة ما بعد ال105 نسميها “y” فيكون  y+a+x = 186 يوم فبدل أن يكتب الa  كتب ال105 إذاً x ، y = 81 يوم إذاً x= 181 – y وهى فترة صوم الرسل. وx  يسموها فترة الرفاع الكبير الذى يسبق الصوم الكبير. إذاً فترة الرفاع الكبير وفترة صوم الرسل يساوى  ال81 يوم فترة y وهى صوم الرسل وجد بالتواريخ إنها من 15 : 49 يوم. إذاً  x  وهى فترة الرفاع الكبير تكون من 66 :32 يوم. (مدة صوم الرسل، أحد الرفاع، أحد القيامة، أحد العنصرة) فى حالة أن يأتى ليس متأخرالصوم الكبير والعيد أحد الرفاع يكون 30 طوبة فيكون أمشير كله فى القطمارس السنوى. أحد القيامة يكون 26 برمهات ، أحد العنصرة 15 بشنس. فيكون نصف بشنس فى القراءات.
لكن إذا جاء متأخر فترة الرفاع الكبير تكون 66 يوم فيكون صوم الرسل 15 يوم. يبدأ أحد الرفاع 4 برمهات فيكون بداية الصوم 5 برمهات.من 30 طوبة نبدأ ننقل على قطمارس الصوم الكبيرلكن إذا جاء متأخر نبدأ من أول برمهات قبله أمشير فلابد أن تكون قراءات أمشير موجوده فى القطمارس السنوى،لكى إذا تأخر الصوم الكبير نجد قراءات.فيكون الخمس شهور الذين أتفقنا عليهم + أمشير.وجدنا عندما يأتى العيد مبكر فيكون 15 بشنس أحد العنصرة فيكون من نصف بشنس نحتاج إلى قراءات. فيكون محتاجين لقراءات أسبوعين فيكون أمشير كله موجوده قراءاته + الأسبوعين من بشنس.
عيد القيامة هو الأحد التالى للفصح اليهودى الموافق للإعتدال الربيعى.لكى لا نعيد مع الفصح اليهودى.وإلا إذا عيدنا مع الفصح اليهودى كأننا ننكر الإيمان بالمسيح.ولذلك أصبح فترة الصوم الكبير وفترة الخماسين فترة متحركة.
إذاً كيف نحدد قراءات الآحاد ؟ 
40 قراءة ( أمشير له قراءات فأضيف على ال8 شهور فأصبح 9 × 4 أسابيع = 36 وأحد النسى =37 والأحد الخامس = 38 ووجدنا شهر بشنس أسبوعين منه لابد أن يكون لهم قراءات إذاً 38 + 2 = 40 قراءة .
*السؤال هنا** تحدد قراءات الأحد بناء عن ثوابت ومتغيرات كيف تحددت القراءات وما عددها ؟ *
*السؤال بطريقة أخرى** : قراءات الأحد تحددت بناء عن وجود فترات متغيرة خلال العام تستخدم فيها قطمارسات أخرى كيف تحددت وما هى هذه القطمارسات ؟  *
والإجابة هنا نذكر الثوابت والمتغيرات وقيمة الثابت وقيمة المتغير وقيمة ما بينهما والفترة التى يتحرك فيها صوم الرسل والفترة التى يتحرك فيها الرفاع الكبير وبناء على هذا نحدد عدد القراءات.
*هناك قواعد عامة وهامة :*
*القاعدة الأولى تسمى قاعدة عيد النيروز:*
إذا أتى عيد النيروز يوم أحد فيكون يوم الأحد يوافق 1 توت إذا 1توت أتى يوم عيد النيروز تقرأ قراءات عيد النيروز فيكون الأربع أحاد يقرأوا فى الأربع أحاد التالية. ففى الأحد التانى يقرأ قراءات الأحد الأول والأحد الثالث تقرأ قراءات الأحد الثانى فى الأحد الرابع تقرأ قراءات الأحد الثالث. الأحد الخامس تقرأ قراءات الأحد الرابع من توت ولماذا لا نقرأ قراءات الأحد الخامس ؟ 
ما لا يتكرر من قراءات له أولوية عما يتكرر من قراءات.قراءات 29 برمهات ممكن تتكرر.هنا قراءات عيد النيروز فضلت عن قراءات البشارة والميلاد لأن قراءات الأحد لاتتكرر لكن هذه ممكن تتكرر هذه تسمى قاعدة عيد النيروز. 
*القاعدة الثانية تسمى **29 **فى الشهر القبطى : *
قاعدة 29 فى الشهر القبطى. إذا أتى يوم 29 فى الشهر القبطى يوم أحد تقرأ قراءات يوم 29 برمهات ويصلى بالطريقة الفريحى 29 برمهات هو تذكار عيد البشارة ،29 كيهك عيد الميلاد، 29 برمهات أحياناً يأتى نفسه عيد القيامة. 29 من الشهر القبطى يفكرنا بالبشارة والميلاد والقيامة.تسمى تذكار البشارة والميلاد والقيامة.إذا أتى يوم أحد تقرأ قراءات 29 برمهات. لكن إذا جاء 29 فى الشهر القبطى يوم غير يوم أحد تقرأ قراءات اليوم مع الصلاة بالطريقة الفريحى.
مثال 29 توت يقرأ الأحد الرابع بسبب قاعدة النيروز، 29 بابه ، 29 هاتور ، 29 كيهك يكون عيد الميلاد. 29 طوبة و29 أمشير لا يحتفل بهم لماذا ؟ لأنهم بعد الميلاد وقبل البشارة. لذلك يشيروا للناموس والأنبياء الذين تنبأوا عن تجسد الرب فلا يحتفل بهم وغالباً يكونوا فى الصوم الكبير.29 برمهات هى المناسبة الأصلية عيد البشارة، 29 برمودة أحياناً يأتى فى الصوم الكبير أو الخماسين فيندمج فى المناسبة، 29 بشنس لا يقرأ لأننا نأخذ الأسبوعيين الآخرين من بشنس، 29 بؤونه ، 29 أبيب ومسرى. حوالى 6 مرات فى السنة يحتفل بهم.
فترة الحمل من 29 برمهات ، 9 شهور 9 × 30 يوم = 270 يوم فترة الحمل المقدس لا زيادة ولا نقصان لذلك عندما تأتى السنة القبطية زائدة يوم. نحتفل بالعيد يوم 28، 29 لكى لا تزيد الفترة.نعتبرهم يوم واحد وعيد واحد، 28 كيهك ، 29 كيهك.

*القاعدة الثالثة فكرة الأحد الخامس : *
إما يأتى 29 أو 30 إذا كان يوم (1 ) يكون يوم أحد يأتى 29 إذا كان يوم (2) يكون 30 يوم 30 فى الشهر القبطى إذا جاء يوم أحد تقرأ قراءات أحد البركة وهى الخمس خبزات والسمكتين.29 طوبه وأمشير أيضاً تقرأ فيهم قراءات البركة.
بالنسبة لآحاد شهر كيهك هناك أربع مناسبات تسبق ميلاد السيد المسيح. المناسبة الأولى بشارة رئيس الملائكة غبريال أو جبرائيل المبشر لزكريا الكاهن بميلاد يوحنا المعمدان.المناسبة الثانية البشارة بميلاد السيد المسيح من العذراء،المناسبة الثالثة زيارة العذراء لأليصابات، أو إلتقاء المسيح ويوحنا المعمدان وهم فى بطون أمهاتهم. والمناسبة الرابعة هى ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان.
نسمى يوحنا المعمدان (السابق) أى الذى سبق المسيح ب6 شهور.والأصغر هو السيد المسيح (مت 11 ) " ليس من بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان ولكن الأصغر فى ملكوت السموات أعظم منه" الأصغر هو السيد المسيح. 
فى حالة أن يأتى الأحد الرابع من كيهك برمون ماذا نفعل ؟
نأخذ الأحد الخامس من هاتور 30 هاتور نأخذ فيه الأحد الأول من كيهك. والأحد الأول من كيهك نقرأ قراءات الأحد الثانى والثانى نقرأ فيه الثالث والثالث نقرأ فيه الرابع والرابع يكون 28 يكون "برامون" .  
*القاعدة الرابعة قاعدة البرامون :*
كلمة برامون من الكلمة اليونانى برامونى أى إستعداد لأن كل عطية يقابلها إستعداد بدرجة معينة.نستعد قبل الأسرار بصوم 9 ساعات أو بداية اليوم أيهما أقرب. 9 ساعات فترة ألام السيد المسيح من الساعة الثالثة حتى الساعة الثانية عشر.البرامون إستعداد للعيد.نستعد للعيد كعطية روحية نأخذها فى العيد ولذلك يصام صوم كامل كالصوم الكبير لا يؤكل فيه سمك على أساس أن لا نكون جسدانيين.نستعد بالصوم للعيد تعبيراً عن فرحتنا بالعيد كمناسبة روحية وليس مناسبة أو فرح جسدى. الحقيقة البرامون يصام فيه طول اليوم وصلى صباحاً فى قداتس البرامون المزامير السواعى قبل باكر حتى آخر الصلوات ولا نصلى صلاة نصف الليل لماذا ؟ 
لأن صلاة نصف الليل تخص الدهر الذى يأتى فهى تكلمنا عن مجئ المسيح التثانى تذكار العيد حدث فى هذا الدهر لكن صلاة نصف الليل تذكرنا بالدهر الآتى.
ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد أمين.​*اصطلاحات طقسية *

هي تعبيرات مستخدمة في الكنيسة ومتعارف عليها في الوسط الكنيسي القبطي الارثوذكسي وشائعة الاستعمال في طقوس الكنيسة القبطية ومعانيها : 
1-                       *هوس* : (          ) هي كلمة قبطية معناها تسبيح أو تسبحة وكلمة تسبيح معناها صلاة لا تهدف الا لتمجد الله ، يعني ليس فيها غرض الطلب 0 
2-                       *ابصالية* : (           ) ومعناها ارتل او مرتل فهي ترتيلة او تمجيد خاصة بالسيد المسيح في ميلاده من العذراء وأعماله ، وهناك ابصاليات أخري للعذراء والقديسين وهي اشعار موزونة وفيه ابصاليات خاصة بالاعياد السيدية ( الميلاد ، الغطاس … ألخ ) وأبصالو (          ) مأخوذة أصلاً من أبصالمو التي هي الآلة الموسيقية وبحركة اليد عليها تسمى مزمور 0 
3-                       *ثيؤطوكوس أو تذاكية* : (              ) وهي كلمة يونانية ومعناها تمجيد لوالدة الأله وهي مأخوذه من كلمة (             ) ومعناها والده الإله وهي أبيات موزونة بدون قافية وتجمع بين تمجيد الرب وتطويب العذراء وبها تعاليم سامية جداً عن لاهوت السيد المسيح والتجسد الإلهي 0 
4-                       *ذكصولوجية* : (                ) وهي كلمة يوناني وهي تماجيد لكافة المناسبات المتعددة والأعياد والملائكة والقديسين وهي عبارة عن كلمة من جزئين : 
-   (          ) وتعني تمجيد 0 
-   (          ) يعني بركة أي تمجيد للبركة او نأخذ بركة تمجيدهم 0 
5-                       *أرثوذكسية* (              ) معناها مجد الاستقامة وهي مكونة من كلمتين (        ) ومعناها استقامة أو مستقيم (           ) ومعناها مجد ، وتعني الاستقامة التي تمجد صاحبها 0 
6-                       *لبـــش* : (             ) ومعناها تفسير ملحن ( خاص بالتسبحة ) يخص مشاعر الانسان واللبش هو تفسير مجمل وكل هوس له لبش يلخص فيه عمل الله وفي الهوس يحكي القصة بصورة تمجد الله ، أما في اللبش يحمل الحدث في جوهر معين فهو شرح تسبيحي 0 
7-                       *طـــرح* : وهو أيضاً شرح أو تفسير أو تلخيص أو تعليق وهو غير ملحن ويقصد به الشئ المطروح امام آذان الناس ويسمعونه ، ويقال باللغة العربية لكن له مقدمة وخاتمة بالقبطي تقال باللحن قبل قراءات وبعدها 0 وهو يخص الفكر ، ويوجد منه طروحات البصخة ةطروحات لأناجيل عشيات آحاد شهر كيهك والصوم الكبير ، ثم طروحات تسابيح كيهك والتذاكيات وطروحات للميلاد والغطاس علي الهوسات والتذاكيات أيضاً 0 
8-                       *الشيرات* : كلمة عربي جمع كلمة قبطي (           ) وتعني السلام وهي خاصة بالعذراء ويقال بعد تذاكية السبت ( الشيرات الاولي والشيرات الثانية ) وهو لحن يتمشى مع المناسبة لذلك يمكن أن يقال بالطريقة الفرايحي أو الشعانيني أو الكهيكي أو الصيامي أو الطريقة السنوي والشيرات نوع من التمجيد وليس السلام للتحية 0 
9-                       *أدام* : (             ) طريقة لحن خاصة بأيام الآحاد والاثنين والثلاثاء 0 وهي نغمة قصيرة لبعض ألحان التسبحة مثل الإبصاليات والتذاكيات والذكصولوجيات وهي مأخوذه من كلمة آدم وهي أول كلمة في ثيؤوطوكية يوم الاثنين " أدم بينما هو حزين سر الرب أن يرده الي رئاسته " 
10-                 *واطس أو فاطوس* : (           ) وهي طريقة لحن خاصة بأيام الاربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت ، ومعناها العليقة ومأخوذه من أول كلمة في ثيؤطوكية يوم الخميس (            ) التي تبدأ بـ " العليقة التي رآها موسى في البرية والنيران مشتعلة فيها ولم تحترق أغصانها " وهي نغمة أطول من الآدام 0 
11-                 *دمــــــج* : وهو تعبير عربي ويعني اختصار الألحان والهزات الطويلة أي أن تقرأ ألفاظ القطعة بدون تلحين 0 
12-                 *أدريبي* : مأخوذه من كلمة (                ) وهو لحن حزايني والمقصود به الحزن المعزي وهو ليس الحزن علي شئ مادي ، ولكن الحزن الروحي والنغمة أو الطريقة الحزايني تستخدم في مزامير أسبوع الآلام ، لحن كي إيبرتو ، ويقال أن هذه النغمة نابعة من أتريب ( بنها ) لذلك تسمي أدريبي أو أتريبي 0 
13-                 *السنجاري* : وهو لحن فرايحي يستخدم في الاعياد السيدية لمزمور قداس العيد نشأ في بلدة سنجار في شمال الدلتا وأندثرت تحت مياه بحيرة البرلس 0 
14-                 *هلليلويا* : كلمة عبرية ومعناها هللوا لله وتقال بكل اللغات 0 
15-                 أمين : كلمة عبرية تستخدم في كل اللغات ومعناها أستجب يا الله أو حقاً أو فليكن 0 
16-                 *أستيخون* : (               )  كلمة يوناني والمقصود بها جزء من ربع يعني أية أو جزء صغير أو عدد 0 
17-                 *أوشية* : مأخوذه من اليوناني (           ) ومعناها صلاة أو طلبة ( تقال إفكي أو إفشي ) عندنا : 
- ( 3 ) أواشي صغار يقولهم الكاهن في الدورة حول المذبح 0 
- ( 3 ) أواشي كبار ، سلام وآباء وأجتماعات بعد الانجيل في القداس الالهي 0 
- ( 5 ) أواشي صغار ، يقالوا بعد الانجيل في عشية باكر 0 
- ( 7 ) أواشي صغار يقالوا بعد التقديس وقبل المجمع 0 
- ( 7 ) أواشي كبار يقالوا في اللقان ، القناديل ، تدشين المعموديات وهم : 
( المرضي – المسافرين – الرئيس – الطبيعة – الراقدين – الموعوظين – القرابين ) ​18-                 *سبعة وأربعة* : تعبير عن سهرات شهر كيهك ، كلمة سبعة اشارة الي السبع ثيؤوطوكيات وكلمة أربعة إشارة للأربع هوسات 0 
19-                 *بصخـــة* : كلمة يوناني وبالقبطي (         ) وهي فصح بالعبري ، عبور بالعربي 0 
20-                 *شعانينــي* : مأخوذه من القبطي هوشعنا  (          ) وعناها خلصنا واللحن الشعانيني نصلي به يوم دخول السيد المسيح الي أروشليم ( أحد السعف ) وفي عيدي الصليب 17 توت ، 10 برمهات 0 
21-                 *أشبين* : كلمة سريانية معنها وصى أو مسئول أو مكلف بمسئولية محددة مثل أشبين الخاص بالمعمودية أصل الكلمة تعني الحراسة فالكاهن حارس علي الكنيسة والاسرار والناس 0 
22-                 *ابو غلمسيس* : تسمية يقصد بها ليلة سبت النور 0 مأخوذة من كلمة أبو كلبسيس وهي أول كلمة في سفر الرؤيا ومعناها استعلان ويقصد بكلمة أبو غلمسيس سفر الرؤيا 0 
23-                 *قنديل* : من الكلمة اليوناني (                   ) عبارة عن زيت وفتيله للإضاءة وهو مصباح ينور من الزيت في الكنائس ، ويستخدم أيضاً في المنازل والزيت يشير للروح القدس ، فالنور إشارة الي ثمرة عمل الروح القدس في الانسان والزيت المستخدم في الكنيسة هو زيت الزيتون إشارة للحياة الأبدية لأن شجر الزيتون مستديم الخضرة أي لا يصاب بالموت والموت لا يدخل إليه فهو يشير إلى الحياه الدائمة 0 
24-                 *ميرون* : (         ) كلمة يوناني معناها زيت وكلمة ميرون حالياً في الكنيسة نقصد بها الزيت المقدس ، فالذي يدهن منه يحل عليه الروح القدس 0 
25-                 *غاليلاون* : كلمة يوناني معناها الفرح ، وهو زيت الفرح أو زيت البهجة وتطلق علي بقايا زيت الميرون المضاف اليه زيت الزيتون 0 
26-                 *مطانية* : (           ) كلمة يوناني مصطلح كنسي يقصد به التوبة ، وكلمة ميطانيا باليوناني معناها تغير الفكر الباطني لأن كلمة ميتا معناها ما وراء ، مثل العالم الميتافيزيقي يعني ما وراء الطبيعة ، كلمة نوس يعني عقل لذلك كلمة ميطانيا معنها تغير الفكر ، أو تغير العقل الباطن أو الفكر العميق في الانسان ، كلمة توبة بالعربي من كلمة ثاب ، أو عاد الي ثوابه ولكي يعود الي ثوابه لابد من تغير الفكر الداخلي 0 
27-                 *زنــار* : مأخوذه من الكلمة اليوناني (              ) ومعناها رباط 0 تطلق علي الحزام أو المنطقة الجلد التي يلبسها الرهبان أو الشريط الاحمر الحريري الذي يلبسه المعمد ( يربط علي صدر إبط المعمد ) او المكرس شماساً ويشير الي الارتباط بالسيد المسيح ودليل علي الاستعداد أيضاً 0 
28-                 *السنكسار* : من الكتب المستعملة في الكنيسة يستخدم في القداس الالهي – يقصد به اعلان سير القديسين 0 
29-                 *سيناكسيز* : (          ) يعني اعلان ويطلق علي الاجتماع الافخاريستي الخاص بالقداس 0 
30-                 *الدفنار* : نفس فكرة السنكسار ولكن بطريقة ملحنة وباليوناني يقصد بها صوت مقابل صوت أو مجموعة تقابل مجموعة ، والدفنار يستخدم في التسبحة ويحكي سيرة قديس اليوم ولكن بطريقة فيها لحن 0 
31-                 *خولاجي* : هو الكتاب الحاوي للصلوات وبه القداسات الثلاثة المستخدمة 0 
32-                 *أجبية* : من الكلمة القبطية (         ) ومعناها ساعة زمنية ويقصد به الكتاب الذي يحوى صوات السراعي 0 

*الحان المناسبات المختلفة : *
(1)      *اللحن الكيهكي* : يستخدم خلال شهر كيهك فقط حتي البرامون ، فالبرامون طقس سنوي 0 
(2)      *اللحن الفرايحي* : يقال في الاعياد السيدية والخمسين ومن النيروز وحتي الصليب ومن عيد الميلاد الي عيد الختان 0 
(3)      *اللحن الصيامي* : يقال في صوم يونان ، والصوم الكبير حتي جمعة ختام الصوم ، أما سبت لعازر فطقسه سنوي واللحن الصيامي ايام السبت والأحد يختلف عن اللحن الصيامي في باقي أيام الاسبوع من الاثنين للجمعة 0 
(4)      *اللحن الشعانيني* : يقال في احد الشاعنين ( أحد السعف ) وعيدي الصليب وفي تماجيد القديسين ، والاكاليل 0 
(5)      *اللحن الحزايني ، الأدريبي* : يقال في أسبوع الآلام فقط وفي تجنيز الاموات ما عدا الخماسين والاعياد السيدية 0 
(6)      *سنـــــوى* : يقال في باقي أيام السنة العادية 0


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

*بصراحة لم اقرأه كله

اول جزء فقط يعني كل شوية 

هارحجع واقراء جزء

لا استطيع البحلقة  ..

هههههه طويلاً في الشاشة..

اي التحديق طويلاً

اصلاً طبياً ليس بمستحب..

مشكورة موضوع متكامل

الرب يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

​​المركز الأرثوذكسى للدراسات الآبائية www.patristiccenter.org 
​​ 
*م. فؤاد نجيب يوسف*




ملخص ما نُشر:
التقويم الليتورجي في الكنيسة القبطية مُنظَّم حسب الفصول الزراعية للسنة القبطية. تنقسم السنة القبطية إلى ثلاثة فصول هي: فصل الزراعة، وفصل الحصاد، وفصل فيضان النيل (مياه الأنهار). الموضوع العام للسنة الليتورجية هو خلاص البشرية.فموضوع ثلاثة فصول السنة هو عمل الثالوث القدوس، الآب، والابن، والروح القدس لخلاص الإنسان
الفصل الأول يعرض، "محبة الله الآب"، الذي دبر خلاصنا في سر التجسد.هذا الفصل يستغرق الأربعة شهور الأولي وينقسم لمنهجين، كل منهج يغطي ثمانية آحاد.  
في الأعداد السابقة قدمنا الفصل الأول بمنهجيه. فيهما يلتقي الله الآب بالإنسان في ابنه، فتنسحب أبوته علي كل البشرية.في المنهج الأول تضع الكنيسة الأساس الروحي واللاهوتي للحياة المسيحية، وفي المنهج الثاني نستقبل كلمة الله في سر التجسد.

أثر تغير الأعياد والمناسبات على ترتيب القراءات الكنسية:
لقد تأثرت مناهج السنة الليتورجية بتواريخ المناسبات والأعياد، والتي كانت موضع لجدل كثير في القرون الأولى للمسيحية.كان الصوم الأربعيني يبدأ في اليوم التالي لعيد الغطاس، تمثُّلاً بالسيد المسيح الذي بدأ صومه عقب المعمودية  مباشرةً بحسب الأناجيل. الصوم الأربعيني كان منفصلاً عن صوم الفصح (البصخة)وعيد القيامة، وذلك حتى القرن الثالث الميلادي عندما قام البابا ديمتريوس الكرام[1][1] بِضَم الصوم الأربعيني لأسبوع الآلام. ترتب على ذلك وجود فاصل ما بين الفصل الأول والثاني من السنة، فرتبت فيه الكنيسة منهجا انتقاليا لقراءات هذه الفترة.

المنهج الثالث للقراءات: منهج انتقالي بين الفصلين الأول والثاني:
الفترة الزمنية للمنهج الثالث غير ثابتة، فتتغير تبعا لموعد بدء الصوم الكبير الذي يتبع توقيت عيد القيامة. الفترة المتاحة للمنهج تتراوح ما بين أربعة إلى ثمانية آحاد، لذلك أعدت الكنيسة له برنامجا من ثمانية آحاد، تقدم منه بقدر المتاح حتى يبدأ الصوم.هذا المنهج يقع ما بين الفصل الأول وموضوعه "سر التجسد"، والفصل الثاني وموضوعه "سر الفداء".لذلك رتبت الكنيسة المرشدة بالروح القدس برنامجا انتقاليا بين الفصلين عن أسرار الكنيسة. فأسرار الكنيسة هي الخلاصة العملية للإيمان بالمسيح والتي تحمل لنا بركات التجسد والفداء. تقدم الكنيسة في هذا المنهج قراءات لثمانية آحاد خلال شهري طوبة وأمشير بدءاً من الأحد التالي لعيد الميلاد. 
شهر طوبة: أربعة قراءات آحاد هذا الشهر تنتقل بنا من ميلاد السيد المسيح إلي ميلادنا في المسيح بالمعمودية. يتخلل هذه الفترة من أعياد الظهور الإلهي؛ أعياد الختان والغطاس وعرس قانا الجليل. ومن خلال هذه الأعياد تعرض قراءات الكنيسة ميلادنا الجديد وظهور الله في حياتنا بالمعمودية.  


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

الأحد الأول: استعلان الله للأمم، العائلة المقدسة في مصر. 
فرح الأمم بذهاب المسيح لمصر وتأسيس مذبحاً للرب. " _يا جميع الأمم صفقوا بأيديكم، هللوا لله بصوت الابتهاج_" (مز 1:47). رسول الأمم (في البولس) يشارك الأمم فرحهم، "وأما 
الأمم فمجدوا الله من أجل الرحمة كما هو مكتوب من أجل ذلك سأحمدك في الأمم وأرتل لاسمك. ويقول أيضا تهللوا أيها الأمم مع شعبه.وأيضا سبحوا الرب يا جميع الأمم وامدحوه يا جميع الشعوب وأيضاً يقول إشعياء سيكون أصل يسى والقائم ليسود على الأمم، عليه سيكون رجاء الأمم" (رو 15: 9ـ12)
" _انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم_". (1يو 1:3).


الأحد الثاني: استعلان الخلاص للعالم في سر الكلمة. 
العشية: " _نظرت خلاص إلهنا، أقاصي الأرض جميعها، يدين المسكونة بالعدل، والشعوب بالاستقامة_" (مز89:9 عشية). " _فلما أبصره التلاميذ ماشيا على البحر اضطربوا قائلين انه خيال ومن الخوف صرخوا فللوقت كلمهم يسوع قائلا تشجعوا أنا هو لا تخافوا_" (مت 14: 26-27).     
الكاثوليكون: الخلاص في حفظ الوصية والاستنارة بسر الكلمة، "_ومن يحفظ وصاياه يثبت فيه وهو فيه وبهذا نعرف أنه يثبت فينا من الروح الذي أعطانا_" (1يو 24:3). 
" _أما هو فقال بل طوبى للذين يسمعون كلام الله ويحفظونه_"، " _ملكة التيمن ستقوم في الدين مع رجال هذا الجيل وتدينهم لأنها أتت من أقاصي الأرض لتسمع حكمة سليمان وهوذا أعظم من سليمان ههنا_" (لو 11: 28و31). 
" _سراج الجسد هو العين فمتى كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا ومتى كانت عينك شريرة فجسدك يكون مظلما أنظر إذا لئلا يكون النور الذي فيك ظلمة._ _فإن كان جسدك كله نيرا ليس فيه جزء مظلم يكون نيرا كله كما حينما يضيء لك السراج بلمعانه_".(لو 11: 34-36). وهنا يوضح سر الاستنارة بالكلمة.
[FONT=AF_Najed] 
الأحد الثالث: سر المعمودية  
عشية: _"_ _أضاءت بروقه المسكونة... يا الله في البحر طريقك، ومسالكك في المياه الكثيرة_" (مز 77: 18،19) " _أجابه المريض يا سيد ليس لي إنسان يلقيني في البركة متى تحرك الماء_"(يو ص5).
باكر: الحديث مع نيقوديموس، _"... الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله..إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله.. المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح.. لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم_" (يو 3 ).
الرسائل: " فإذ لنا أيها الأخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع طريقا كرسه لنا حديثا حيا بالحجاب أي جسده.. لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الإيمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة أجسادنا بماء نقي. لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخا لأن الذي وعد هو أمين" (عب 10) " _بهذا نعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا انه قد أعطانا من روحه._" (1يو 13:4)
الإبركسيس: " _فقال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس_." (أع 38:2)
إنجيل القداس: "_جزنا في النار والماء، وأخرجتنا إلى الراحة_" (مز 12:66). "من له العروس فهو العريس وأما صديق العريس الذي يقف ويسمعه فيفرح فرحا من أجل صوت العريس إذا فرحي هذا قد كمل ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وإني أنا أنقص. الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع والذي من الأرض هو أرضي ومن الأرض يتكلم. (يو 3: 29-31)  إنجيل القداس يكمِّل إنجيل باكر من يوحنا 3.  
[FONT=AF_Najed] [/FONT]
الأحد الرابع: المولود أعمي وسر الخليقة الجديدة (المعمودية): 
عشية: " _أنه ضرب الصخرة فانحدرت المياه، وفاضت الأودية مياه، فأمر السحاب من فوق، وفتح أبواب السماء_" (مز 78: 20، 23). " _فأجاب يسوع و قال لهم لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى._ _لم آت لأدعو أبرارا بل خطاة إلى التوبة_" (لو 5 : 31 و32). التوبة للخطاة. 
باكر: يا رب إله القوات أرجعنا، ولينر وجهك علينا فنخلص. (مز17:80). "_الحق، الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية_". (يو 47:6). 
الرسائل: " _لأن الله أغلق على الجميع معا في العصيان لكي يرحم الجميع_". (رو 32:11).   "_وهذه هي الشهادة إن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه. من له الابن فله الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة_" (1يو 5: 11-12)
الإبركسيس: " _فلما ابتدأت أتكلم حل الروح القدس عليهم كما علينا أيضا في البداية. فتذكرت كلام الرب كيف قال أن يوحنا عمد بماء وأما انتم فستعمدون بالروح القدس_" (38:11). 
الإنجيل: "_وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام الذي تفسيره مرسل فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا... فأجاب ذاك وقال أخاطئ هو لست أعلم إنما اعلم شيئا واحدا أني كنت أعمى والآن أبصر... فسمع يسوع أنهم أخرجوه خارجا فوجده وقال له أتؤمن بابن الله. أجاب ذاك وقال من هو يا سيد لأومن به. فقال له يسوع قد رايته و الذي يتكلم معك هو، هو. فقال أومن يا سيد وسجد له_". (يو 9). وبذلك قدمت الكنيسة كل ما في الكتاب عن المعمودية. 
[FONT=AF_Najed] [/FONT]
شهر أمشير:  الإفخارستيا والتوبة
برنامج شهر أمشير يعترضه بدء الصوم الكبير المتغير تبعاً لعيد القيامة فلا يكتمل. يفاجئنا بدء الصوم، فقد يسمح أو لا يسمح بتقديم بعض من قراءات أربعة آحاد شهر أمشير، فلا يكتمل إلا نادراً جدا. قراءات شهر أمشير تكمِّل برنامج شهر طوبة عن أسرار الكنيسة. الثلاثة آحاد الأوَل تقدم قراءات عن سر الإفخارستيا والأحد الرابع عن التوبة. ولما كان احتمال تقديم قراءات الأحد الرابع متعذراً بسبب بدء الصوم، رتبت الكنيسة صوم يونان بمنهجه القوي عن التوبة. قراءات صوم يونان تتبع الصوم الكبير، فتبدأ يوم الاثنين السابق عليه بأسبوعين. وبذلك تضمن الكنيسة أن تقدم في المنهج الثالث برنامجاً عن أسرار المعمودية والإفخارستيا والتوبة، مهما تغير موعد بدء الصوم الأربعيني. الكنيسة تعد بهذا المنهج الدسم للقراءات للصوم المقدس. 
الثلاثة آحاد الأولى: لقد رسم السيد المسيح بنفسه منهج تقديم سر الإفخارستيا، من خلال معجزة إشباع الجموع، حسب ما قدمه القديس يوحنا في الإصحاح السادس من إنجيله. فيها أعَّد سامعيه لاستقبال المفاهيم اللاهوتية العميقة لأكل جسده وشرب دمه. وبنفس المنهج اللاهوتي تقدم لنا الكنيسة شرحاً لأبعاد السر بتقديم نفس الإصحاح في قراءات الثلاثة آحاد الأولي من شهر أمشير. في هذه الآحاد تتمحور كل قراءات الكنيسة حول سر الإفخارستيا. إن ما يجمع بين سر الإفخارستيا ومعجزة إشباع الجموع، البركة والشكرـ الكسرـ التوزيع ـ الإشباع والامتلاء ـ وجمع الكسر. كلف المسيح تلاميذه بجمع الكِسَر، ليس فقط كِسَر الخبز بل كِسَر جسده من كل الأرض. فبعد أن كَسَر جسده على الصليب وزعه في الإفخارستيا على الجموع لتأكل للشبع والامتلاء والفيض. ثم أرسل تلاميذه ليجمعوا كِسَر جسده في كنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية. فجمع كل منهم قفته. جسد المسيح المكسور لا ينقسم، بل يجمع الكل إلى واحد. وبهذا صارت المعجزة الخاصة بإشباع وامتلاء الجسد تمهيدا، للسر الخاص بالشبع الروحي والامتلاء للحياة الأبدية. " _لأنه بقربان واحد قد أكمل إلى الأبد المقدسين_"  (عب 14:10).  
الأحد الأول: *البحث عن يسوع بعد المعجزة*: هذا البحث يسفر عن اكتشاف حضور يسوع في معجزة سر الإفخارستيا. الطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية.
الأحد الثاني: *معجزة إشباع الجموع*: لقد وجدنا يسوع في معجزة الإفخارستيا في الأحد الماضي، وفي معجزة إشباع الجموع اليوم تقدم لنا  القراءات، صورة من الكنيسة الواحدة " _فرفع يسوع عينيه ونظر أن جمعا كثيراً مقبل إليه (الوفود المقبلة إليه من كل الأرض عبر الزمان)_". وهو صورة للكاهن الواحد القائم علي طقس ملكي صادق طقس الخبز والخمر (البولس).
الأحد الثالث: *المسيح يعلن سر الإفخارستيا من خلال معجزة إشباع الجموع*
" _اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الإنسان ل__أ__ن هذا الله الآب قد ختمه_" (يو 27:6). " _لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم. فقالوا له يا سيد أعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز. فقال لهم يسوع أنا هو خبز الحياة من يقبل إلي__َّ__ فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبدا_" (يو 6 : 33ـ35). "أنا هو خبز الحياة. أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد والخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم " (يو 6: 48،51).
الأحد الرابع: *قبول الخطاة*، "_رجل اسمه زكا.. طلب أن يرى يسوع من هو_"
قد يمر 100 عام أو 150 عام قبل أن تسمح ظروف بداية الصوم بتقديم قراءات الأحد الرابع من شهر أمشير. موضوع القراءات عن التوبة وقبول المسيح للخطاة. الكنيسة تقدم هذه القراءات بعد الحديث عن الإفخارستيا. التوبة والمغفرة هي النتيجة العملية لسر الجسد المقدس. إذ به نثبت في المسيح والمسيح فينا وننال مغفرة خطايانا،
 "_لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك_" ( لو 10:19). 
[FONT=AF_Najed] [/FONT]
المناسبات الهامة بالمنهج الثالث: 

عيد الختان: 6 طوبة (نفس قراءات دخول السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل):
أخذ إبراهيم العهد مع الله وكانت علامته الختان " _ابن ثمانية أيام يختن منكم كل ذكر في أجيالكم وليد البيت والمبتاع بفضة من كل ابن غريب ليس من نسلك_" (تك  12:17) الختان يتم في اليوم الثامن الذي يرمز للقيامة (أول الأسبوع). أما ختان المسيح فيفسره القديس بولس بأنه خلع جسم خطايا البشرية، " _وبه أيضا ختنتم ختانا غير مصنوع بيد بختان المسيح_" (كو 11:2). 
[FONT=AF_Najed] [/FONT]
عيد الغطاس: 18/19 يناير 11 طوبة  
كان يعتبر أهم أعياد الكنيسة بعد عيد القيامة حتى ظهر عيد الميلاد قرب نهاية القرن الخامس في الكنيسة الغربية، ثم انتشر في كل الأرض. عيد الغطاس هو أكبر أعياد الظهور الإلهي وكان يحتفل به لمدة سبع أيام.      

عيد عرس قانا الجليل: 20/21 يناير 13 طوبة  

عيد بدء خدمة المسيح على الأرض واستعلان العريس السماوي. 

الأحد الخامس:
تقدِّم الكنيسة قراءات لأربعة آحاد لكل شهر قبطي. خلال الفترة  الزمنية لهذا المنهج هناك احتمال لأحد خامس واحد لشهر طوبة. إذا وقع الأحد الخامس  في يوم 30 من شهر طوبة تقَدَم فيه قراءات الأحد الثاني من شهر أمشير، أي معجزة إشباع الجموع من إنجيل يوحنا. وفي ذلك توافق مع قراءات الآحاد السابقة واللاحقة. إلا انه يترتب على ذلك تكرار القراءات في مدي زمني قصير. بينما نجد أن قراءات الأحد الرابع من أمشير لا تقرأ إلا كل مئات السنين. لذلك أقترح عند وجود أحد خامس بشهر طوبة أن ترحل قراءات شهر أمشير بحيث لا يحدث تكرار، مع إتاحة الفرصة لتقديم القراءات المهملة للأحد الرابع من شهر أمشير
 المركز الأرثوذكسى للدراسات الآبائية www.patristiccenter.org
*[FONT=AF_Najed]إعداد : م. فؤاد نجيب يوسف[FONT=AF_Najed][/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=AF_Najed]*[/FONT]​​[/FONT]


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

*[FONT=AF_Najed]الأثر التاريخي للأعياد والمناسبات على تنظيم القراءات* *[FONT=AF_Najed]الكنسية[/FONT]*[/FONT]​*لقد تأثرت مناهج السنة الليتورجية بتواريخ المناسبات والأعياد. وهذه كان موضع جدل كثير في القرون الأولى للمسيحية. ولم تستقر الأمور نسبيًا إلا بعد* *مجمع نيقية. وحتى بعد ذلك حدثت تغيُّرات كثيرة في الأصوام والأعياد مما ترتب* *عليه التغيير في برامج القراءات. ومن أهم المناسبات التي أثَّرت على القراءات* *الكنسية، عيد القيامة والصوم الكبير*[FONT=AF_Najed][1][/FONT][1]*. *
*[FONT=AF_Najed]1ـ تحديد يوم عيد القيامة: لقد اِحتدم الجدل حول هذا الموضوع بين كنائس* [/FONT]*الشرق والغرب منذ مطلع القرن الثاني. ولم يُبَّت في الأمر نهائيا إلا في مجمع* *نيقيا عام 325م، حيث أخذ المجمع بتقليد كنيستي الإسكندرية وروما. فتقرر أن* *تحتفل كل كنائس العالم بقيامة السيد المسيح، في يوم الأحد الذي يعقب عيد* *الفصح اليهودي. (تاريخ يوسابيوس القيصرى الكتاب الخامس**(*[FONT=AF_Najed][2][/FONT][2]*. *
*[FONT=AF_Najed]2ـ التغيُّر في بدء ومدة الصوم الكبير: تتلخص التطورات التي حدثت في الصوم* [/FONT]*المقدس في الأتي:*
*+ في القرون الأولى للمسيحية، كان الصوم الأربعيني يبدأ في اليوم التالي لعيد الغطاس، تمثُّلاً بالسيد المسيح، الذي بدأ صومه الأربعيني عقب المعمودية* *مباشرةً كما ورد في الأناجيل. وكان الصوم الأربعيني منفصلاً عن صوم الفصح (البصخة) وعيد القيامة. *
*+ صوم الفصح (البصخة) كان في البداية قاصرًا على صوم يوم الجمعة العظيمة، ثم أضيف إليه سبت الفرح. وفى بعض الأماكن كان الصوم أربعين ساعة قبل عيد* *القيامة وفى القرن الثالث الميلادي صار هذا الصوم أسبوعًا* *كاملاً هو أسبوع الآلام*[FONT=AF_Najed][3][/FONT][3]*.*
*+ يذكر ابن كبر*[FONT=AF_Najed][4][/FONT][4]*  أن البابا دمتريوس الكرام في القرن الثالث* *قام بضم الصوم الأربعيني إلى أسبوع الآلام. *
*+ من الرسائل الفصحية للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، يتضح أن الصوم المقدس في مصر كانت مدته ستة أسابيع في بداية القرن الرابع الميلادي، والأسبوع الأخير منه* *هو أسبوع الفصح. فقد جاء في الرسالة الفصحية الثانية*[FONT=AF_Najed][5][/FONT][5]* الصادرة عام 330م . "نحن نبدأ صوم الأربعين يومًا في 13برمهات (الاثنين**(** . وبعد أن نهب أنفسنا لصوم متتابع مستمر، فلنبدأ أسبوع الفصح المقدس في 18 من شهر برمودة (الاثنين) , وبعد ذلك نسكن فى23 من نفس الشهر برمودة (سبت النور)، * *ثم نعيِّد بعد ذلك في أول الأسبوع (الأحد) في يوم 24". يلاحظ أنه حتى بعد* *ضم الصوم الأربعيني إلى صوم الفصح ظل كل منهما يذكر منفردًا ومتميزًا عن الآخر.*
*+ في الوقت الذي كانت فيه مدة الصوم في الإسكندرية ستة أسابيع يذكر سوزومين (7:1) صوم سبعة أسابيع في طقس الكنيسة السريانية، وفى روما يذكر سقراط ثلاثة* *أسابيع فقط (22:5) لهذا نجد أنه في بعض الرسائل الفصحية والتي كانت تُرسل* *لكل العالم، أغفل القديس أثناسيوس ذكر بدء الصوم الأربعيني، بينما كان يذكر موعد* *صوم الفصح وعيد القيامة *
*+ لأول مرة يرد ذكر صوم الثمانية أسابيع في يوميات رحلة الحج لإيجريا*[FONT=AF_Najed][6][/FONT][6]* استغرقت رحلة الحج هذه أكثر من ثلاثة أعوام من عام 381م. إلى 384* *م*[FONT=AF_Najed][7][/FONT][7]*.* * تقول إيجريا في مذكراتها عن طقوس الصوم الكبير في أورشليم* *" عندما يأتي موسم الفصح فهم يراعونه هكذا، بينما هذا الموسم* *عندنا هو أربعين يومًا تسبق عيد القيامة، فهو في أورشليم ثمانية أسابيع قبل* *العيد. والسبب في حفظ الثمانية أسابيع هو  أنهم لا يصومون (إنقطاعيًا) يومي السبت والأحد باستثناء السبت الوحيد الذي فيه سهرة العيد الذي يعتبر الصوم* *فيه ضروريًا." ثم تقول " فإذا أنقصنا ثمانية آحاد وسبعة سبوت من الثمانية أسابيع* *يتبقى 41 يومًا تصام إنقطاعيًا ". هكذا تشرح إيجريا طقس صوم الثمانية أسابيع*[FONT=AF_Najed][8][/FONT][8]* المتَّبع في أورشليم في أواخر القرن الرابع. هذا هو الشكل* *الأخير للصوم الذي حافظت عليه الكنيسة القبطية حتى اليوم. إن طقس الصوم الكبير* *كان له أثر كبير على تنظيم وضبط القراءات الكنسية لكل السنة.*

*[FONT=AF_Najed]القراءات الكنسية الثابتة والمتغيِّرة [/FONT]*
*لما كان عيد القيامة مرتبط بالفصح اليهودي، الذي يتبع التقويم العبري القمري، لذلك فهو يختلف عن التقويم القبطي الشمسي. لذلك في* *كل عام نحتاج إلى تحديد موعد عيد القيامة بالنسبة للفصح اليهودي، ثم توقيعه* *على السنة القبطية. وبعد ذلك يتحدد بدء الصوم الكبير، وصوم يونان، ثم الخماسين* *المقدسة، وعيد حلول الروح القدس. إن هذه المناسبات يتغيَّر تاريخها من سنة* *إلى أخرى بسبب اختلاف التقويم العبري عن التقويم القبطي. لهذا فإن هناك قراءات* *كنسية ثابتة التاريخ، وهى المرتبطة بتاريخ قبطي ثابت. وهناك قراءات متغيِّرة، وهى القراءات المرتبطة بعيد القيامة الذي يتبع عيد الفصح عند اليهود.      *

*القراءات الكنسية الثابتة:*
*[FONT=AF_Najed]هي القراءات التي تتبع التقويم القبطي ولها موعد محدد من السنة، لا يتغير* *[FONT=AF_Najed]وتشمل الآتي:[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*1ـ قراءات الفصل الأول من العام الليتورجي الخاص بالآب وتدبير الخلاص* *في* *سر التجسد. هذا الفصل مدته أربعة أشهر من شهر* *توت إلى شهر كيهك. ويحتوى هذا الفصل على المنهجين الأول والثاني من العام* *وكل منهج مدته ثمانية آحاد (شهران) *
*2ـ قراءات المنهج الثالث من العام وهو منهج انتقالي ما بين الفصل الأول* *والثاني من العام الليتورجى ومدته شهران (8 آحاد)، هما شهري طوبة وأمشير،* *ويعقب هذا المنهج مباشرةً القراءات المتغيِّرة. ويُترك لها فراغًا من الأحد* *الأول لشهر برمهات حتى منتصف شهر بشنس. وهذه الفترة تقع دائمًا في الصوم والخماسين* *مهما تغيَّر موعد عيد القيامة.*
*3ـ قراءات الفصل الثالث الخاص بالروح القدس وتتميم الخلاص في* *سر الكنيسة. ويحتوى هذا الفصل على المنهجين السابع والثامن ويبدأ هذا الفصل* *من منتصف شهر بشنس* *حتى نهاية العام ويشتمل البرنامج على 15 يوم أحد. *

*القراءات الكنسية المتغيِّرة:*
*تشمل قراءات الفصل الثاني من السنة القبطية*[FONT=AF_Najed][9][/FONT][9]*، وهو الفصل الخاص* *بالابن وفعل الخلاص في سر الفداء. يبدأ بسبت وأحد الرفاع، وينتهي* *بعيد العنصرة** . **ويحتوى هذا الفصل على ثلاثة مناهج هي:*
*1ـ المنهج الرابع: قراءات الصوم الكبير، من أحد الرفاع إلى أحد السعف، 8 آحاد بينهم 7 أسابيع.*
*2ـ المنهج الخامس: قراءات أسبوع الآلام (البصخة)، ومدته سبعة أيام من* *أحد السعف، حيث يختتم بعيد القيامة في اليوم الثامن. *
*المنهج السادس: قراءات الخماسين المقدسة، من أحد القيامة إلى أحد العنصرة، 8 آحاد بينهم 7 أسابيع.*
​*أثر حركة القراءات المتغيِّرة على مناهج القراءات* * الثابتة*[FONT=AF_Najed][10][/FONT][10]*: *
*الفصل الثاني من العام الليتورجي يشمل* *القراءات المتغيِّرة. هذا الفصل له الأسبقية* *على منهج القراءات الثابت السابق عليه وهو المنهج* *الثالث وكذلك على منهج القراءات التالي له وهو* *المنهج السابع. كلا المنهجان مرنان ويسمحان* *باستقطاع أجزاء منهما تتغيَّر من سنة إلى سنة حسب موعد عيد القيامة. عندما يبدأ الصوم الكبير، يتوقف العمل بالمنهج الثالث. ولا* *يبدأ العمل بالمنهج السابع إلا بعد نهاية الخماسين المقدسة، دون اعتبار للتاريخ* *القبطي ولا لتنظيم القراءات الثابتة.  *
*1ـ المنهج الثالث: عندما نُقِلت قراءات الصوم الكبير* *من موعدها الأول عقب عيد الغطاس، لتلتحم بأسبوع الآلام، فقد تحولت من القراءات* *الثابتة إلى المتغيِّرة. هذا التغيير أوجد فاصلاً زمنيًّا وفراغًا بين الفصل* *الأول والثاني من قراءات السنة اليتورجية. وكان لا بد للكنيسة من أن تملأ* *هذا الفراغ ببرنامج انتقالي مَرِن، يتناسب مع وضعه بين الفصلين الأول والثاني**. **موضوع الفصل الأول؛* *الآب وتدبير الخلاص في* *سر التجسد، وموضوع الفصل الثاني؛* *الابن وفعل* *الخلاص في* *سر الفداء.* *لذلك رأت الكنيسة المرشدة بالروح القدس أن تملأ الفراغ بين الفصلين ببرنامج* *انتقالي عن* *أسرار الكنيسة**. **إن أسرار الكنيسة هي الخلاصة* *العملية للإيمان بالمسيح التي تحمل لنا بركات سر التجسد وسر الفداء. يبدأ* *هذا المنهج من الأحد التالي لعيد الميلاد، أي الأحد الأول من طوبة، حتى نهاية* *أمشير (8 آحاد). هذا المنهج عادتا لا يكتمل إلا نادرًا فهو ثابت البدء متغيِّر* *في نهايته، فيتوقف العمل به يوم أحد الرفاع أيًا كان اليوم من الشهر القبطي. *
*2ـ المنهج السابع: كما أثَّرت القراءات المتغيرة في بدايتها على المنهج* *الذي يسبقها ، كذلك تؤثر على المنهج الذي يليها وهو المنهج السابع الخاص بالروح* *القدس. فيتقلَّص هذا المنهج ويمتد طبقًا لحركة عيد القيامة. فيتغير موعد* *بدايته من عام لآخر، بينما هو ثابت النهاية . فيبدأ العمل به اعتبارا من* *الأحد التالي لعيد العنصرة المتغيِّر التاريخ. البرنامج الموضوع لهذا المنهج* *يبدأ من الأحد الثالث من بشنس حتى نهاية بؤونة ويشتمل على ستة آحاد فقط. نلاحظ* *أن هذا المنهج  يُكَمِّل الحديث عن الروح القدس الذي يبدأ عقب عيد الصعود،* *أي اعتبارًا من الأحد السادس من الخماسين. أما الأحد السابع فهو عيد حلول* *الروح القدس. بإضافة هذان الأحدان للمنهج السابع (6 آحاد) يكتمل البرنامج عن الروح القدس إلى ثمانية أحاد مثل باقي المناهج . وبذلك فإن الأحدين السابع* *والثامن من الخماسين مشتركان بين منهج الخماسين المقدسة (المنهج السادس) ومنهج الروح القدس (المنهج السابع). ولكن من الناحية العملية لا يبدأ العمل بهذا* *لمنهج، إلا بعد عيد العنصرة المتغير التاريخ**. **لقد رتبت الكنيسة برنامجًا مرنًا يسمح بحركة عيد القيامة وكل قراءات الفصل* *الثاني معه، دون تأثير على البرنامج الروحي واللاهوتي المطلوب تقديمه خلال* *العام الليتورجي. فالأجزاء التي تستقطع من المنهج الثالث والسابع نجد لها نظير* *في برنامج القراءات كما سنوضح فيما بعد. *
​*[FONT=AF_Najed]حركة عيد القيامة في السنة الشمسية: [/FONT]*
*يقع عيد القيامة في الفترة ما بين 26 برمهات إلى 30 برمودة  أي من 4 إبريل* *إلى 8 مايو، ولا يمكن أن يتجاوز هذه الحدود. وبذلك فإن أحد الرفاع لا يمكن* *أن يقع بعد يوم 4 برمهات وبالمثل فإن عيد العنصرة لا يمكن أن يقع قبل يوم* * 15 بشنس. لذلك فالبرنامج الثابت لأيام الآحاد في القطمارس الدوار يتوقف ابتداءً من الأحد الأول* *من برمهات حتى منتصف شهر بشنس. وبذلك فالبرنامجان السابق واللاحق للفصل الثاني* *من السنة يغطيان تماما القراءات لكل السنة مهما تغير موعد عيد القيامة. كلا المنهجان مرِّنان ويسمحان باستقطاع أجزاء منهما تتغير من سنة إلى سنة، حسب* *موعد عيد القيامة. كلما استقطع من قراءات المنهج السابق (الثالث) تزداد قراءات* *المنهج اللاحق (السابع) والعكس صحيح. مجموع عدد الآحاد المتاحة للمنهجين الثالث* *والسابع معا هو 10 أو 11 يوم أحد . فمثلاً عندما يبلغ المنهج الثالث إلى ثمانية* *آحاد (الذروة) فإن عدد الآحاد المتوفرة للمنهج السابع هي اثنان فقط وهذه الحالة* *نادرة تحدث عندما يوافق عيد القيامة يوم 8 مايو. وآخر مرة حدث ذلك كان في* *عام 1983 والمرة السابقة كان في عام 1736. وعندما يبلغ المنهج السابع الذروة،* *أي ستة آحاد، فإن عدد الآحاد المتوفرة للمنهج الثالث هي أربعة فقط. وهذه* * الحالة هي أيضًا نادرة تحدث عندما يوافق عيد القيامة يوم 4 إبريل. وقد حدث* *ذلك في عام 1915، والمرة التالية لها في عام 2010. ومن كل ذلك نرى أن المنهج* *الثالث تتراوح مدَّته من أربعة إلى ثمانية آحاد. وكذلك المنهج السابع الخاص* *بالروح القدس، فإن مدَّته تتراوح ما بين أربعة إلى ثمانية آحاد، بعد إضافة* * له قراءات الأحد السادس والسابع من الخماسين المقدسة.*

​

*4 ـ التوقيعالزمني لمناهج السنة الليتورجية*​*علىأشهر السنة القبطية*​​*الجدولالتالي يوضح توقيت وزمن مناهج السنة الليتورجية حسب ترتيب الكنيسةالقبطية:*​*الفصل*​*المنهج*

*الموضوع*​*الشهورأو الفترة الزمنية*​*عددالآحاد*​*البدء*​*النهاية*

*الأول*

*اللهالآب*

*الأول*​*لقاءالله الآب بالإنسان في المسيح وحاجة البشرية لهذا اللقاء*
*توتوبابة*​*8 آحاد*​*ثابت*​*ثابتة*

*الثاني*​*لقاءالله بالبشرية في سر التجسد*
*هاتوروكيهك*​*8 آحاد*​*ثابت*​*ثابتة*
*منهجانتقالي*

*الثالث*​*أسرارالكنيسة - منهج انتقالي ما بين سر التجسد وسر الفداء*
*طوبةوإمشير*​*8 آحاد*​*ثابت*​*متغيرة*
*الثاني*​* الله الابن*​*الرابع*​*شركةجهاد، الصوم الكبير*
*7 أسابيع**​*8 آحاد*​*متغير*​*متغيرة*
*الخامس*​*شركةآلام و موت، أسبوع الآلام*
*7 أيام تختم بالقيامة*

*7 أيام*​*متغير*​*متغيرة*
*السادس*​*شركةقيامة ، عيد القيامة و الخماسين المقدسة*
*7 أسابيع*​*8 آحاد*​*متغير*​*متغيرة*
*الثالث*​*الروحالقدس*​*السابع*​*الروحالقدس – مدته 6 آحاد + أحدان مشتركان مع الخماسين*
*نصفبشنس وبؤونى*

*8 آحاد*​*متغير*​*ثابتة*
*الثامن*​*الكنيسةفي العالم*
*أبيبومسرى***​*8 آحاد*​*ثابت*​*ثابتة*
​

*[FONT=AF_Najed] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=AF_Najed]توقيت المناهج المتغيرة[/FONT]*​*الجدول التالي يوضح المدى الزمني الذي تتحرك فيه المناهج المتغيرة في بدايتها ونهايتها والتي تتبع تحرك عيد القيامة:*
*المنهج*​*ملاحظات*​مدى البداية
مدى النهاية
*من*​*إلى*​*من*​*إلى*​*الثالث*​_يتوقف العمل بهذا المنهج يوم سبت الرفاع المتغير التاريخ_
*أول طوبة*​*أول طوبة*​*28 طوبة*​*2 برمهات*​*الرابع*​*من سبت الرفاع إلي أحد السعف سبع أسابيع (8 آحاد)**​*29 طوبة*​*3 برمهات*​*19 برمهات*​*23 برمودة*​*الخامس*​*من أحد السعف مساءًا إلى سبت النور سبع أيام تختتم بالقيامة*​*19 برمهات*​*23 برمودة*​*25 برمهات*​*29 برمودة*​*عيد القيامة*​*يتحكم في كل القراءات المتغيرة وبالتالي في كل قراءات السنة ويقع ما بين*​*26 برمهات*​*4إبريل*​*30 برمودة*​_8 مايو_
*السادس*​*من أحد القيامة إلي عيد العنصرة سبع أسابيع (8 آحاد)**​*26برمهات*​*30 برمودة*​*15 بشنس*​*19 بؤونى*​*السابع*​​*يبدأ العمل بهذا المنهج عقب عيد العنصرة المتغير التاريخ*​*16بشنس*​*20بؤونى*​*آخر بؤونى*​*آخر بؤونى*​*[FONT=AF_Najed]* منهج الصوم الكبير يبدأ من سبت الرفاع حتى يوم جمعة ختام الصوم. بينما يوم سبت لعازر وأحد اشعانين يعتبران ضمن أسبوع الآلام إلا أن القراءات لهذين اليومين تتبع طقس الصوم الكبير. لذلك رأينا اعتبارهما ضمن طقس الصوم بالنسبة للقراءات.[/FONT]*
** الشهر الصغير (النسي) يحتوي على من 5 إلى 6 أيام موضوع قراءات الأحد الذي قد يقع في تلك الفترة هو نهاية العالم. *

[FONT=AF_Najed][1][/FONT][1]* لا شك في أن الأعياد والمناسبات الأخرى كان لها بعض الأثر على* *القراءات الكنسية وسنتعرض لذلك في حينه.*

[FONT=AF_Najed][2][/FONT][2]* يوسابيوس القيصرى، **.NPNF. Sec. Ser. Vol. I Book 5, XXIV P. 243*

[FONT=AF_Najed][3][/FONT][3]*  مجلة مرقس يونيو 1991* 

[FONT=AF_Najed][4][/FONT][4]*  كتاب مصباح الظلمة في إيضاح الخدمة* *لابن كبر،* *الباب الثامن عشر.*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1907463#_ftnref55* NPNF. Sec. Ser. Vol. IV, P512*

[FONT=AF_Najed][6][/FONT][6]* Egaria: Diary of the Pilgrimage, Ancient Christian Writings No. 38**  هذا المخطوط الثمين اكتشفه عالم الآثار**Maurine F. G.** في عام 1884 وهو يوميات رحلة حج قامت* *بها امرأة مثقفة لها دراية واسعة بالكتب المقدسة والتاريخ، بالإضافة إلى حس* *روحي مرهف، ومحبة لله دفعتها للقيام بهذه الرحلة الخطرة إلى براري مصر، ثم* *إلى سيناء مقتفية آثار بنى إسرائيل في رحلتهم إلى أرض الموعد. وبعد ذلك* *تابعت مسيرة السيد المسيح خلال خدمته على الأرض. سجلت إيجريا كل ما شاهدته* *من طقوس العبادة بدقة في كل موقع زارته. هذا المخطوط يعتبر مرجع بالغ الأهمية* *من الناحية العلمية.                                                                                                                                   *

[FONT=AF_Najed][7][/FONT][7]*  هذا التوقيت لرحلة الحاجة إيجريا حققه العلامة **Paul Devos** نتيجة للدراسات العلمية* *الدقيقة التي قام بها.  أنظر مجلة مرقس سبتمبر 1989*

[8][8] *يذكر ابن كبر ـ وهو كاتب من القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي- أن الأسبوع الثامن من الصوم قد أضيف أيام هرقل (في القرن السابع) ورغم  احترامنا* *لجهود هذا الكاتب إلا أن روايته عن أسبوع هرقل غير مقبولة ليس فقط من الوجهة* *التاريخية بل أيضًا من الوجهة المسيحية. ومن الواجب حذف هذه القصة من* *مقدمة قطمارس الصوم الكبير.* 

[9][9] *هذا الفصل من السنة لا يتبع التقويم القبطي، ولكنه مرتبط بعيد القيامة* *التابع للفصح اليهودي، والذي يتبع التقويم العبري.. *

[FONT=AF_Najed][10][/FONT][10]*  انظر الجداول المرفقة *


----------



## asmicheal (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

تدريبات في الصوم الكبير

قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث




لكي يكون هذا الصوم المقدس ذا أثر فعال فى حياتك الروحية، نضع أمامك 

بعض التداريب لممارستها، حتى إذا ما حولتها إلى حياة، تكون قد انتفعت فى صومك: 

1- تدريب لترك خطية معينة من الخطايا التى تسيطر عليك، والتى تتكرر فى كثير من اعترافاتك. أو التركيز 

على نقطة الضعف أو الخطية المحبوبة.. وكل إنسان يعرف تماماً ما هى الخطية التى يضعف أمامها، ويتكرر 

سقوطه فيها، وتتكرر فى غالبية اعترافاته. فليتخذ هذه الخطايا مجالاً للتدرب على تركها أثناء الصوم. وهكذا 

يكون صوماً مقدساً حقاً.

وقد يتدرب الصائم على ترك عادة ما :

مثل مدمن التدخين الذى يتدرب فى الصوم على ترك التدخين، أو المدمن مشروباً معيناً، أصبح عادة 

مسيطرة لا يستطيع تركها، كمن يدمن شرب الشاى والقهوة مثلاً. أو الذى يصبح التفرج على التليفزيون

عادة عنده تضيع وقته وتؤثر على قيامه بمسئولياته. كل ذلك وأمثاله تكون فترة الصوم تدريباً على تركه. 

اسكب نفسك أمام الله، وقل له: نجنى يارب من هذه الخطية. أنا معترف بأننى ضعيف فى هذه النقطة 

بالذات، ولن أنتصر عليها بدون معونة منك أنت، لتكن فترة الصوم هذه هى صراع لك مع الله، لتنال منه قوة 

تنتصر بها على خطاياك. درب نفسك خلال الصوم على هذا الصراع.

فمثلاً يذكر نفسه كلما وقع فى خطية النرفزة بقول الكتاب : "لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله" (يع 2:1). 

ويكرر هذه الآية بكثرة كل يوم، وبخاصة فى المواقف التى يحاربه الغضب فيها. ويبكت نفسه قائلاً: ماذا 

أستفيد من صومى، إن كنت فيه أغضب ولا أصنع بر الله؟!

2- التدريب على حفظ بعض المزامير من صلوات الأجبية، ويمكن إختيار مزمور أو إثنين من كل صلاة من 

الصلوات السبع، وبخاصة من المزامير التى تترك فى نفسك أثراً. 


3- التدريب على حفظ أناجيل الساعات، وقطعها، وتحاليلها. علماً بأنه لكل صلاة 3 أو 6 قطع. 

4- التدريب على الصلاة السرية بكل ما تحفظه، سواء الصلاة أثناء العمل، أو فى الطريق، أو اثناء الوجود مع الناس، أو فى أى وقت. 

5- اتخاذ هذه الصلوات والمزامير والأناجيل مجالاً للتأمل حتى يمكنك أن تصليها بفهم وعمق. 

6- تداريب القراءات الروحية: سواء قراءة الكتاب المقدس بطريقة منتظمة، بكميات أوفر، وبفهم وتأمل.. أو 

قراءة سير القديسين، أو بعض الكتب الروحية، بحيث تخرج من الصوم بحصيلة نافعة من القراءة العميقة.

7- يمكن فى فترة الصوم الكبير، أن تدرب نفسك على استلام الألحان الخاصة بالصوم أو بأسبوع الآلام، مع 

حفظها، وتكرارها، والتشبع بروحها...

8- يمكن أن تدرب نفسك على درجة معينة من الصوم، على أن يكون ذلك تحت إشراف أبيك الروحى.

9- هناك تدريبات روحية كثيرة فى مجالات المعاملات... مثل اللطف، وطول الأناة، واحتمال ضعفات الآخرين،

وعدم الغضب، واستخدام كلمات المديح والتشجيع، وخدمة الآخرين ومساعدتهم، والطيبة والوداعة فى معاملة الناس.

10- تدريبات أخرى فى (نقاوة القلب): مثل التواضع، والسلام الداخلى، ومحبة الله، والرضى وعدم التذمر، والهدوء وعدم القلق، والفرح الداخلى بالروح، والإيمان، والرجاء.


=-=-=-=-=--==-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

الصوم فترة تنسحق فيها الروح أمام الله، بالتوبة والدموع وانكسار القلب واتضاعه، فتعرف الذات ضعفها، أنها 

تراب ورماد، وتلجأ إلي القوة العليا.

حينما ينسحق الجسد بالجوع، تنسحق الروح أيضاً وفي انسحاقها، وتنحني النفس أمام الله خاشعة ذليلة

معترفة بخطاياها وتذلل النفس يحنن قلب الله وقلوب السمائيين جميعاً. والإنسان في اتضاعه وشعوره 

بضعفه، يشعر أيضاً بزهد في كل شئ، ولا يتعلق قلبه بآيه شهوة فيكلم الله بعمق.

والكتاب المقدس يقدم أمثلة عديدة عن التذلل في الصوم:

لأن الله لا يحتمل أن يري مذله أبنائه أمامه. واكثر الأمثلة في سفر القضاة التي رأي فيها الله مذله شعبة 

فنزل وخلصهم (قض 2)، " في كل ضيقهم تضايق، وملاك حضرته خلصهم" (أش 63:9). بتذللهم وانسحاقهم

يتضرعون. وقريب هو الرب من المتضعين، ومنسحقو القلوب هو يخلصهم..


الصوم الذي آمر به يوئيل النبي، مثال واضح.

قال: " تنطقوا ونوحوا أيها الكهنة.. أدخلوا، بيتوا بالمسوح يا خدام إلهي... قدسوا صوما، نادوا باعتكاف "(يوئيل 

1: 13، 14). " الآن - يقول الرب - أرجعوا إلي الرب إلهكم.. قدسوا صوماً نادوا باعتكاف.. ليخرج العريس من

مخدعه و العروس من حجلتها. ليبك الكهنة خدام الرب بين الرواق و المذبح ويقولوا: أشفق يارب علي 

شعبك، ولا تسلم ميراثك للعار، حتى تجعلهم الأمم مثلاً. لماذا يقولون بين الشعوب: أين إلههم؟" (يوئيل 2: 12-17).

إننا نري هنا صورة تفصيلية للصوم المتكامل.

الصوم، ومعه التوبة (الرجوع إلي الله)، ومعه الصلاة، والتذلل والبكاء و النوح والبعد عن الجسدانيات، ومعه 

أيضا الاعتكاف والمسوح... هذا هو الصوم في كل عناصره، وليس مجرد الامتناع عن الطعام.

مثال آخر، هو صوم أهل نينوي.

صاموا، حتى الأطفال و الرضع، لم يذوقوا ولم يأكلوا شيئاً 

ولكنهم لم يكتفوا بهذا، بل تذللوا أمام الله في المسوح والرماد. حتى الملك نفسه، خلع تاجه وملابسه

الملكية. ولم يجلس علي عرشه، بل جلس معهم علي المسوح والرماد.. وصرخ الكل إلي الله بشدة (يون 3).

كذلك أيضاً صوم نحميا، وصوم عزرا.

قال عزار الكاتب والكاهن " ناديت هناك بصوم علي نهر أهوا، لكي نتذلل أمام إلهنا، لنطلب منه طريقاً 

مستقيمة لنا ولأطفالنا.. فصمنا وطلبنا ذلك من الله فاستجاب (عز 8: 21،23). وكذلك نحميا أيضاً يقول:" 

بكيت ونحت أياماً، وصمت وصليت "(نح 1:4). هذا عن نفسه، أما عن الشعب، فيقول إنهم: إجتمعوا بالصوم،

وعليهم مسوح وتراب، وانفصلوا عن الزيجات الخاطئة، ووقفوا واعترافوا بخطاياهم وذنوب آبائهم. وأقاموا في

مكانهم، وقرأوا في شريعة الرب إلههم (نح 9:1-3). أليس هذا أيضاً صوماً متكاملاً: بالصلاة، والبكاء والنوح،

وقراءة الكتاب، والتوبة والاعتراف في المسوح و التراب.. إذن ليس هو مجرد امتناع عن الطعام..

وبنفس الوضع كان أيضاً صوم دانيال النبي.

يقول " فوجهت وجهي إلي الله السيد، طالباً بالصلاة و التضرعات، بالصوم و المسح والرماد. وصليت إلي الرب

إلهي واعترفت.. أخطأنا وأثمنا وعلمنا ¸الشر وتمردنا وحدنا عن وصاياك.." (دا9:3-5). وفي صوم آخر يقول "

أنا دانيال. كنت نائحاً ثلاثة أسابيع أيام. لم آكل طعاماً شهياً، ولم يدخل في فمي لحم ولا خمر، ولم

أدهن.."(دا 10: 2، 3). إنها نفس عناصر الصوم التي وردت في الأصوام السابقة.. حقاً، هذا هو الصوم الذي قال عنه داود النبي:

" كان لباسي مسحاً. أذللت بالصوم نفسي "(مز 35:17).

ولا شك أن النوح يوقف كل شهوة للجسد، ويبعد كل رغبة في الطعام. كما أنه بالإتضاع تفتح أبواب السماء.
</i>__________________


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

*ايه الروعة دى
مجهود مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*



rabna mawgod قال:


> *ايه الروعة دى*
> 
> *مجهود مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك*
> *سلام المسيح لكم*​


 

:download:

طبعا المشاركة دى ما تنفعنيش 
خصوصا من اخى الصغير ربنا موجود 
وانا عارفة انك قارى ممتاز 
بص ربنا موجود 
فية كتاب بدور علية ومش لاقياة 

ياريت لو تلخص الجزء الصغير الخاص بالصوم الكبير 

وتضعة هنا 
الكتاب ل ابانوب عبدة 

كمان فين مشاركاتك من قرائتك 

يالالالالالا نشاط دة الصوم الكبير


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

*سلام ونعمة*

*بصى يا تاسونى أنا هشارك بالجانب الطقسى لان ملاحظ كل معظم المشاركات لم تتكلم عن الجانب الطقسى للصوم الكبير*​*طقس وصلوات الصوم الكبير:*

ينقسم الصوم الكبير إلى قسمين رئيسيين:
*- القسم الأول :* الخاص بأيام الأسبوع عدا أيام السبوت والآحاد.

*- القسم الثانى:* خاص بأيام السبوت والآحاد.

*أيام الأسبوع عدا السبوت والآحاد :*

+ يمارس الصوم الأنقطاعى.
+تعمل المطانيات.
+تقرأ النبوات فى باكر , وستر الهيكل مغلق, وذلك بعد " إفنوتى ناى نان"
+بعد النبوات يصلى الكاهن الطلبات .
+تصلى الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة والغروب والنوم قبل تقديم الحمل.
+لا توجد صلوات عشية لأن القداس ينتهى متأخرآ وقت الغروب.
+تكون للألحان طريقة خشوعية خاصة.
+لايستعمل الناقوس فى الألحان.
+ لا يسمح بعمل تماجيد للقديسين.


*أيام السبوت والآحاد ويكون طقسها كالآتى:*

+لايمارس الصوم الأنقطاعى.
+لا تعمل المطانيات.
+لا تقرأ النبوات.
+تصلى الثالثة والسادسة فقط.


+ فى السبوت مساءآ تصلى عشية الأحد.
فى الآحاد تصلى صلاة مساء الأحد.
تكون للألحان رنة فرح.
يستعمل الناقوس.
يسمح بعمل تماجيد القديسين.




 *المــــــــــــرجــــــــع*

 :download:

 *كتاب كنيستى الأرثوذكسية... ما أجملك!!*

 *تقديم: نيافة الأنبا متاؤس والأنبا يوسف*


 *إعداد: القس بيشوى حلمى *
* كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس-شبرا*


 أذكرونا فى صلواتكم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

*وعايزين نعمل بحث عن آلام المخلص ونتكلم عن اسبوع الآلام بتركيز أكثر....*
*فما رأيكم؟؟؟*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*



rabna mawgod قال:


> *وعايزين نعمل بحث عن آلام المخلص ونتكلم عن اسبوع الآلام بتركيز أكثر....*
> 
> *فما رأيكم؟؟؟*
> *سلام ونعمة*​


 :download:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1909566#post1909566


----------



## منصور بشرى (28 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترتيب قراءات الصوم الكبير (بحث متكامل )*

انا بقى حفظته على الجهز علشان ارجعله بتأنى ..مجهود رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

السمك ممنوع فى كل الاصوام 

قال ابى بكنيستى الجميلة التى احبها بعمق
والذى اثق فى ارثوذكسيتة وروح اللة التى تملاءة 

الاصل فى الصوم انقطاع عن الطعام لفترة بالاتفاق مع اب الاعتراف 
ثم الافطار نباتيا فقط بلا اسماك 
وقد صرح بالاسماك للمرضى فقط وضعاف الصحة 

ونظرا للطبيعة النسكية والتقشف الذى يلازم الصوم الكبير 55 يوم 

فليس مصرح فية نهائيا بالاسماك 

ومن المعروف ان الاصوام الارثوذكسية :



منقووووووول من موقع الانبا تكلاهيمانوت :




صوم
الصوم fasting بمفهومه الخاص، هو الامتناع عن الطعام فترة معينة، يتناول  الصائم بعدعا أطعمة خالية من الدسم الحيواني. لكن للصوم مفهوماً عاماً عند  الآباء القديسين. فهو في رأيهم يشتمل على كل صنوف التقشف والنسك وقمع  الأهواء والشهوات الجسدية..

وللصوم مكانة خاصة متميزة في الحياة الروحية.. ونجد ممارسات وأمثلة عديدة  للصوم في كل من العهد القديم، و العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس.

* الأصوام في الكنيسة القبطية:

صوم الأربعين المقدسة وأسبوع الآلام: الأربعين يوماً التي صامها السيد عنا.

صوم يومي الأربعاء والجمعة: يوم الأربعاء تذكاراً للتآمر على المسيح له المجد، وصوم يوم الجمعة تذكاراً لصلبه.

صوم الرسل: وهو أقدم الأصوام إذ صامه الرسل أنفسهم.

صوم الميلاد المجيد: ومدته 43 يوماً، يبدأ من 16 هاتور (25 نوفمبر)، وينتهي بعيد الميلاد في 29 كيهك (7 يناير).

صوم نينوى أو صوم يونان: ومدته 3 أيام. ويصام تذكارا لتوبة أهل نينوي، وهو يبدأ قبل الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين.

صوم السيدة العذراء مريم: ومدته 15 يوم، تنتهي بعيد صعود جسد العذراء في 16 مسرى.

# برمون الميلاد و برمون الغطاس: و البرمون هو اليوم السابق للعيد، وكان  يُصام بدرجة تقشفية أكبر، فيكون انقطاعياً طوال اليوم استعداداً لتقبل  النعمة التي ينالها المؤمنون في مناسبة العيدين المقدسين.

# هذه الأصوام تختلف في طقسها وفي فترة الانقطاع وفي نوع الأطعمة التي تؤكل  خلالها. فالصوم الكبير لا يؤكل فيه السمك، وكذلك كان الحال في صومي  الأربعاء والجمعة. ويجري هذا المجرى أيضاً في صوم يونان ويوما البرمون. أما  أيام البصخة المقدسة (أسبوع الآلام) فطقس الكنيسة الأول هو ألا يتناول  الصائم سوى الخبز والملح بعد فترة من الانقطاع، وبالنسبة للضعفاء الذي كام  يصرح لهم بالطعام كانت تُمنَع عنهم الأطعمة الحلوة المذاق. أما باقي  الأصوام فيصرح فيها بأكل السمك.

# الصوم الإنقطاعي: أما فترة الانقطاع فالأصل أن تكون إلى الغروب بالنسبة  إلى الصوم الكبير وما يجري مجراه، وإلى الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر في باقي  الأصوام. ولكننا ننصح بأن يُترك تحديد فترة الانقطاع إلى مشورة أب الاعتراف  وتوجيهه حسبما يراه من جهة صحة المعترف الجسدية وحياته الروحية.

# يمتنع عن الصوم الانقطاعي في يومي السبت والأحد على مدار السنة، ما عدا  يوم سبت الفرح حيث كان السيد المسيح في القبر، ويمتنع عن الصوم إطلاقاً  خلال الخمسين يوماً المقدسة التي تعقب عيد القيامة المجيد، وهذه هي الفترة  الوحيدة التي لا يصام فيها الأربعاء والجمعة. ولا يكسر صوم الأربعاء  والجمعة إلا إذا اتفق مع ورورد عيد سيدي كبير كالميلاد و الغطاس (نلاحظ أن  غالبية الأعياد السيدية الكبرى لا تأتي في يومي الابعاء و الجمعه).

# نلاحظ أن المطانيات تمشي مع الصوم جنباً إلى جنب من حيث اليوم الذي لا  يجوز فيه الصوم، لا تجوز فيه أيضاً المطانيات، مثل الأعياد السيدية الكبرى  والخماسين والسبوت والآحاد. كما يجوز أيضاً ممارسة الميطانيات في باقي أيام  السنة.

# ويوجد صوم أيضاً قبل التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، وهو صوم انقطاعي عن  الطعام لمدة تسع ساعات قبل التناول. وإذا كان القداس في الصباح أو بعد  الظهر، يتم الصوم بدءاً من الساعة الثانية عشر منتصف الليل. أما إذا كان  القداس مساءً، كما هو الحال في بعض الأعياد، يتم الصوم قبل موعد التناول  بتسع ساعات.

هذه الـ9 ساعات على عدد الساعات التى تألم فيها السيد المسيح عند صلبه، من  الساعة الثالثة (9 صباحا) ساعة الحكم عليه الى الساعة الثانية عشر (6 مساء)  ساعة دفنه بعد موته على الصليب.

# ينبغي أن يكون الكاهن صائماً عند ممارسة سر مسحة المرضى، ويجب أن ينبه  المريض وأقاربه إلى وجوب الصوم عند عمل سر القنديل (ونقصد بهذا صوم  انقطاعي).


كذلك من المعروف ان :


كلمة سمكة:
كانت رمزاً للسيد المسيح و المسيحيين 

- الحروف اليونانية لكلمة (سمكة) تحوى الحروف الأولي لكلمات: (يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص).


كذلك معروف ان:

- إذا وقع عيد سيدي في يوم أحد، تُقرأ فصول العيد السيدي بدل فصول الأحد،  سواء كان عيداً سيدياً كبيراً أم صغيراً، ويدخل ضمن هذا عيد الصليب الذي  تقرأ فصوله بدل فصول الأحد وطقسه شعانيني.

- جميع الأعياد مثل عيد السيدة العذراء مريم أو عيد الرسل تقرأ فصولها في  أيامها، وإذا وقعت في أيام الآحاد تقرا فصول الأحاد لأن يوم الاحد هو في  الأصل عيد ويمثل القيامة المجيدة.

- إذا وقع عيد البشارة يوم جمعة ختام الصوم أو في أي يوم يليه إلى اليوم  الثاني من الخمسين المقدس، فلا يحتفل به، ولكن يحتفل به في الأيام الأخرى  فيقرأ فصوله وطقسه فرايحي.

- إذا وقع عيد النيروز يوم احد، تُقرأ فصول النيروز، والأحد الذي يليه تقرأ فيه فصول الأحد الأول من توت.. وهكذا.

- يصلى بالطقس الفرايحي فيما بين النيروز إلى الصليب، الميلاد إلى الختان.  ثم يُصلّى بالطقس الشعانيني يوم 17 توت ولمدة ثلاث أيام. وبالطقس السنوي من  الختان إلى الغطاس، الذي يصلى بالطقس الفرايحى حتى عيد عرس قانا الجليل في  13 طوبة.

- حينما يكون الطقس فرايحي، فتصلى قبل تقديم الحمل صلوات مزامير الثالثة  والسادسة فقط حتى لو كان اليوم صوماً، وليس معنى الطقس الفرايحي أن يُكسَر  الصوم، إنما لا يكون فيه انقطاع.. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا  تكلا.

- في أعياد الميلاد، الغطاس، القيامة: لا تصلى المزامير قبل تقديم الحمل.

- يحتفل بعيد الصليب ثلاثة أيام: 19،18،17 توت، وطقسه شعانينى. أما عيد  الصليب الواقع في 10 برمهات في الصوم الكبير، فيحتفل به يوماً واحداً وطقسه  شعانيني أيضاً.

- في حالة تواجد الأسقف ولم يكن خادماً أثناء القداس الإلهي، يُراعى ما يأتي:

أ) هو الذي يختار الحمل ثم يسلمه للكاهن الخديم.

ب) هو دائماً يقول: "إشليل" و"إيريني باسي"، ويرشم الشعب.

جـ) عند رشومات "الرب مع جميعكم"، يقول الكاهن ويرشم على ذاته فقط، كذلك  عند "فلنشكر الرب". أما الاسقف فيرشم على الشعب وعلى الخدام وهو صامت،  ويحدث نفس الوضع عن رشومات "آجيوس".

د) عند صرف ملاك الذبيحة يضع الكاهن الماء في يديه، وينفخ فيه، ثم يفرغه في  يدي الأب الأسقف الذي يصرف ملاك الذبيحه، ويعطي التسريح للكهنة والشمامسة  والشعب.

- إذا وقع يوم الأحد ضمن برامون الميلاد أو الغطاس، فتصلى فيه فصول البرمون لا فصول الأحد.

- في ليالي أعياد الميلاد والغطاس والقيامة، لا تقال مزامير صلاة نصف الليل ولا باكر ولا الساعات.

- يختار الكاهن الحمل من القرابين المقدمة، ويكون عددها فردي (3، 5، 7، 9، 11).

- أيام البرامون ممنوع فيها أكل السمك.. كما أنها لها قدسية خاصة.

- سبت النور Bright Saturday هو السبت الوحيد المسموح فيه بالصوم الانقطاعي.

- إذا وقع عيد الميلاد يوم ثلاثاء أو يوم خميس، يكون يوم الأربعاء أو يوم  الجمعة فطراً، بشرط أن يكون هذا اليوم 29 كيهك والعيد 28 كيهك.

ومنقوووول من موقع ارثوذكسى اخر مع تصرف:


ولا تستطيع ان تملأ بطنك طعاما وتبقى نفسك حرة من الشهوة. لكني لست اعرف  صوامين جهلاء يمتنعون عن الزفر الا اذا ضموا نفوسهم الى هذه الشهادة.
المسيحية ترفض ثنائية الجسد والروح وتجعل الكيان البشري المتكامل تحت إشراف  الروح القدس. الجسد كما النفس مشدودان إلى إيثار الله على كل شيء. هذه  البنية البشرية كلها ينبغي ان تتحرك بالتقشف الى ان نصل الى رؤية الرب  بالمحبة. بلا هذه المحبة ليس من صوم.
كل حديث عن تخلية الجسد من النسك في سبيل حصره بالنفس وهم سيكولوجي لا علاقة له بالحياة الروحية.
من الثابت طبعا ان ثمّة ظروفا شخصية وجماعية تدخل عندنا شيئا من التغيير في  تفاصيل النظام. على الصعيد الشخصي القانون نفسه ينص على ان المريض لا يصوم  وفي الجماعات أباحت كنيسة القسطنطينية في القرون الوسطى للشعب اليوناني ان  يأكل من ثمار البحر لأن النبات كان قليلا في بلادهم واليوم تغض الكنيسة  الروسية النظر عن أكل المؤمنين السمك لكون مناطقهم فقيرة جدا في النبات.



ان الصيام ليس مجرد حمية وليس هو كذلك في أي دين ففي لغتنا نقول انه اتحاد  بالله من طريق مراقبة شهوة الطعام وتأكيد الفضائل لاكتسابها من خلال ما  نسميه أعمال الرحمة وهي الاقتراب من الانسان ثمرة للاقتراب من الله. هو  اذًا عملية شاملة يصعد فيها الكيان من فضيلة الى فضيلة وذلك بمكافحة الأنا  المتقوقعة، المنغلقة.
أصوم ليس لأصبح "قديسا" عظيما. لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلًا وشرابا بل بِرّ  وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس (رومية ١٧:١٤). أنت تضع الطعام المباح وغير  المباح في مكانه وتتدرج فوق هذا الى وجه الرب بالصلاة التي هي قرينة  الإمساك. مرة سألني أحد الناس: كيف تقدرون انتم ان تظلّوا ساعات بلا طعام؟  كان جوابي نحن نأكل صلاة. وهي عندنا الصلاة الجماعية لمن استطاعها ومعظم  الناس قادرون على أدائها لأنها مسائية في البيعة. والتعليم مكثّف فيها اذ  ان معظم فحواها من المزامير وبعض الأفاشين (اي الصلوات) التي ألّفها  آباؤنا.
وقد تستطيع قلّة ان تؤدي الصلوات الأخرى من الكنيسة. هناك دائما بعض القوم  حول الكاهن والمرتل يطلبون الانتعاش. نتسلق درجات لمعرفة الرب. كل شيء  منظّم لكي تتقبّل - إن اشتركت - دعوة الله إليك.
جوهر ذلك أن الصيام ليس فقط إمساكا لكنه فرح بالرب وفرح بالإخوة المحتاجين.  الذين أكلوا عند جوعهم تصير معهم كنيسة واحدة. لذلك كتب أحد المدافعين عن  الايمان الى الامبراطور في القرن الثاني ما مفاده ان العائلات الميسورة  تصوم لتوزّع ثمن الأطعمة على المحتاجين فكتب في القرن الرابع القديس يوحنا  الذهبي الفم ان ليس في رومية بين المسيحيين والوثنيين عائلة واحدة لا تأكل  عند جوعها. .


السياق الحقيقي للصوم المسيحي انه صيام فصحي. نقرأ المقاطع الإنجيلية التي  تقودنا معانيها الى الأسبوع العظيم أو أسبوع الألم ويرافق هذه التلاوات  الصلوات والتراتيل المرتبطة بالمعنى الإنجيلي أو ما جاء به بولس. وفي كل  يوم من أيام الأسبوع رجوع الى التلاوة التي قرئت حتى يسيطر الروح القدس على  الفكر والسلوك ويمتلئ كل إنسان من بهاء الله.
وإذا انت رحمت قريبك وأحببته في واقع الحياة واستغفرته وانحنيت أمامه عشية  الدخول في الصيام تكون ذاهبا الى الفصح الذي ليس ورقة علي التقويم بل فعل  إلهي فيك وتغيير.
أما بعد، فالدعوة الى الصيام دعوة الى القيّمين على الدولة ليصبحوا صائمين عن مال الدولة ويتنزهوا عن شهوة السلطة ولو مارسوها.


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

فية حاجة احب اضيفها 

منقووووووووول 

سؤال : فى صوم الميلاد نأكل السمك , وكدا فى كثير من الاصوام , فلمادا لا تأكله ايضا 
فى يومى الاربعاء والجمعة اللدين يقعان فى هدا الصيام ؟ اليس مفروضا ان يسرى عليهما نفس الوضع طالما انهما فى وسطه ؟ 

وهل نفطر فى عيد البشارة الدى يأتى دائما فى الصوم الكبير ؟ 

والاجابة لسيدنا بابا الكرارزة المرقسية البابا شنودة الثالث اطال الله حياته 

صومنا هو صوم نباتى كما يعلم الكل , نمتنع فيه عن اللحوم , وعن كل طعام  مصدره حيوانى .. والسمك لحم , واكله لايتفق مطلقا مع الصوم , ومن البديهى  ان أكله يجب 
ان يمنع فى ايام الصوم كالاربعاء والجمعة .... 

كيف نقول ان الصوم نباتى ونأكل فيه سمكا ؟ 

ولكن لان الاصوام فى الكنيسة القبطية كثيرة جدا حوالى "200 يوم " فقد سمح بأكل 
السمك فى اصوام الدرجة الثانية للتخفيف على المؤمنين من كثرة الصوم ... ......... 
الا ان اصوام الدرجة الاولى التى هى الصوم الكبير ويوما الاربعاء والجمعة فلا يؤكل فيهما 
سمكا , والا صرنا نأكل لحوما طول الاسبوع لان السمك لحم .. 

من غير المعقول ونحن نتدكر المؤامرة على السيد المسيح , وموته على الصليب ...... 
نرفه عن انفسنا ونفكر فى الاكل .... 

* اما بالنسبة لعيد البشارة * 

اما بالنسبة لعيد البشارة 29 برمهات الدى يقع فى الصوم الكبير دائما , فلا يحق كسر 
الصوم الكبير بأى حال من الاحوال , حتى لو كان بسبب عيد سيدى كعيد البشارة .


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

كل سنة والجميع بالف خير 
 اليوم تبدا رحلة الصوم الكبير 
 اجمل فترة فى حياة الكنيسة 
 بنسكها وتقشفها وقداساتها البديعة من 1 الى 3 ظهرا 


 الصوم الكبير 
 هو ذخيرتى الروحية للسنة كلها 
 باروع قمة لة اسبوع الالام 


 تفتننى كنيستى الارثوذكسية 
 بطقسها الروحانى الاكثر من رائع 

 وترتيبها لاسابيع الصوم الكبير 


 وهى كالتالى 

*الاسبوع الاول----اسبوع الاستعداد 
الاسبوع الثانى---احد الكنوز
الاسبوع الثالث---احد التجربة
الاسبوع الرابع---احدالابن الضال
الاسبوع الخامس-احد السامرية
الاسبوع السادس-احدالمخلع
الاسبوع السابع احدالاستنارة ---المولود اعمى* 
*اسبوع الالام * 
*يبدا من الاثنين حتى خميس العهد* 
*فالجمعة العظيمة * 
*فسبت النور * 
*فاحد القيامة * 

:download: 

*فيما يلى تاملاتى * 
*عن كل اسبوع * 

*الموضوع متجدد * 
*لو حبيتم تتابعوة*


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

لكل شيىء فى حياتى 
 استعداد واعداد 
 وتفكير واخلاء 
 وترتيب وتنظيم 

 فهل لك الهى استعداد مماثل فى حياتى 

 هل يهمنى حقا ان تكون الاول بحياتى 
 ام يزاحمك امور كثيرة اهتم بها وتشغلنى 

 وانت الهى ارق من ان تفرض نفسك عليا 
 حين ترانى مشغولة بارتباكاتى تنسحب بكل هدوء 




 هل لك الهى الوقت الاجود والافضل فى هدية يومى التى تمنحنى اياها كل صباح 
 ام اعطيك الهى 
 اتعب وافقر الاوقات 
 وربما امارس قانونى الروحى بلا حماس بلا احساس 



 هل لك الهى المحبة كلها فى كل قلبى 
 هل تستطيع ان تختارنى من خاصتك من محبيك 
 ام بعنادى ساقف بعيدا 
 كبوابة ادخل اليك الناس ولا ادخل انا 


 لن استطيع ان اعدك 
 عرفت ذاتى وكم هى واهية كل عهودى وتعهدات فمى 
 انسكب امامك يا رب 
 واترك كل ما فيا تحت قدميك 
 لتقدسنى لك 
 وتعدنى طيلة اسبوع الاستعداد 
 لاتاهل ان ادخل بك اليك 

 تعال يا رب 
 واقبل هزيل محرقتى 
 وضئيل ارادتى 
 واستسمن بنفسك اسمك فيا 
 من اجل تعبك وصليبك وقيامتك 
 وذكلرى محبتك الجديدة لى كل صباح 
 وليس لاستحقاق فيا 
 بل لفضل حبك اليا يا سيدى الرب 
 تعال واعطنى روح الاستعداد 
 لادخل بك الى اعماقك ياسيدى الملك 
 ملكى والهى 


:download: 

 متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوا


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

خواطرى عن الاحد الاول :احد الكنوز 

:download: 

 اكنزوا لكم كنوزا فى السماء
 ياترى ما نوع كنزى

 هل مادى ارضى للفناء 
 ام 
 كنزى سماوى 
 هل اهتم ان اكنز لنفسى اولا لابديتى التى لن يؤسئل عليها غيرى 

 اكنز انجيل وقداس وافخارستيا وقراءات روحية واقوال قديسين 

 اكنز اعمال صالحة ترضى اللة قبل كل البشر 

 اكنز خلوة وصلاة تنعش روح اللة فيا  وتؤهلنى بقوة ونعمة اللة ان اتزود بها فى جدب عالمى 

 اكنز هضما جيدا لكل كلمة اقراءها ام اقرا كما لقوم عادة 

 اكنز مخدع وعشرة وصلاة ودموع وقلب منسحق امام اللة 
 اكنز مراحم اللة الجديدة لى كل صباح اخزنها بقلبى 
 واسترجعها بالشكر لالهى 

 اكنز فضائل واتعمق بممارسات روحية وقانون روحى من اب اعترافى  اعمق العمق وليس اكثر الكم 

 اكنز اصدقاء بمال الظلم اكنزهم لك لمن يملكهم اساعد فى ان الكل يخلصون واليك الهى الحى الواحد يقبلون 

 اكنز صفات تقربنى لك واحارب فيا بقوتك كل ما يبعدنى عنك 

 اكنز طهارة ونقاوة وتعفف وصلاح وايمان يوما بعد يوم 

 تعال يا رب 
 واكنز فيا ذخائر كنوزك 
 وافتح عقلى وقلبى لك 
 وابدا عملك فيا 
 فى هذا الاسبوع 
 اكنز فيا كل ما تحبة 
 يا ملكى والهى


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

بقلمى  مش منقول

  خواطرى عن

 الاحد الثانى : احد التجربة 

 الاحد الاول احد الكنوز 
 اذ حين ينسكب الانسان امام اللة بالاستعداد 
 ويعرف ضعفة 
 بالنسبة لضعف بشريتة 
 وبالنسبة لما مطلوب منة كصورة اللة ومثالة 

 يبدا اللة يسكب من روحة فى نفس الانسان 
 ليعلو بة الى الروحيات الى العمق الى الحق والحقيقة 
 الى اللة تبارك اسمة وزاد مجدة 
 ويغطى الانسان بنعمة خاصة ليتقدس 
 ليكون فى اللة واللة فية 


 من يحسد ويرقب تطور الانسان 
 من عوقب بالهلاك الابدى 
 من ليس لة رجاء 
 ابليس الحية القديمة الشيطان 

 يرقب بغيظ محبة الهنا لنا ولذتة ببنى ادم
 ويعيد لعبتة الالاف من المرات 

 يستغل ضعف بشريتنا 
 ويحاول ان يجهض اى تقدم لنا فى الروح والروحيات 

 يحارب بمكر 

 يبدا حرب البطن 
 الغذاء المادة اساس 
 كما غلب ادم وحواء
 يحرك فينا شهوة الاكل بدلا من متعة صوم الروح 
 كعادتة يريد اجسادنا ان تثقل لتشدنا للارض والمادة 
 ولا يبغى ان تسيطر روح اللة فينا لنحلق للسماء والابدية 

 يحارب 
 ولكن 
 من ذاقك يا رب لا يستطعم ابدا خبز العالم 
 مهما بلغ اغراءة 
 مهما حاول اسقاطة 
 اذ ليس بالخبز وحدة يحيا الانسان 
 بل 
 بكل كلمة تخرج من فم اللة 


 يحارب 
 الشيطان ولا يياس

  ويحاول الشيطان تعال لاعلى قمم الروحانية 
 لاحاربك حربين مشهورين 
 اما الذات او صغر النفس 

 والهك سينقذك 

 او تعال  لماذا لا تدع اللة يريك قوتة 
 اين عملة 
 لماذا انت متعب الست تعبد اللة 
 اليس من حقك الراحة والسعادة 

 لكن 
 يرد اللة لا تجرب الرب الهك 
 اامن اولا وتلقائيا سامنحك متعة العقل والاقتناع 
 لكن لا تجربنى 
 ولا تتوقع ان حياة القديسيين مفروشة بالورود على الارض 
 لانهم ليسوا من هذا العالم لذا يبغضهم العالم 
 هم ليسوا متخلفين وانما مختلفين 

 فلا تجرب الرب الهك بقياسات الراحة والسعادة بالعالم 
 اجعل مقياسك 
 الهك ووطنك السماوى 
 انت هائم مغترب بتلك الارض تقضى وقتا وسينتهى 
 انما الابدية هى التى بالاولى ان تشغلك 

 لا تجرب الرب الهك 


 ويبدا الشيطان حربة الاخيرة 
 ممالك وراحة وعظمة الارض امنحها لك 
 افتح لك ابواب راحة لكنها اخرتها موت وهلاك 
 ومن ملكك عليا يا شيطان 
 وماذا تملك لتمنحنى 
 اليست كل الاشياء ملك لالهى 
 لكنك الكذاب وابو كل كذاب 
 توعد بما لا تستطيع ان تفى بة 
 وتمنح ما لا تملكة


 لكن للرب الهى اسجد ولة وحدة اعبد 
 فلتفن ممالك او تزدهر 
 لم تعد تغرينى ماديات ممنوحة من يدك 
 اسعى الى ما فوق العالم 
 اذ لا اريد شيئا من هذا العالم 

 تساوت الاشياء 
 وجودها كعدمها 
 يمكن ان اجوع وان استفضل وان استغنى 


 الا عن 
 ملكى والهى 
 يا الهى


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

*الاسبوع الاول----اسبوع الاستعداد *
*
الاسبوع الثانى---احد الكنوز 14 فبراير

الاسبوع الثالث---احد التجربة ا2فبراير 

الاسبوع الرابع---احدالابن الضال 28 فبراير

الاسبوع الخامس-احد السامرية 7 مارس 

الاسبوع السادس-احدالمخلع  14 مارس

الاسبوع السابع احدالاستنارة ---المولود اعمى  21 مارس 

احد السعف   28 مارس 

*
*اسبوع الالام * 
*يبدا من الاثنين حتى خميس العهد* 
*فالجمعة العظيمة * 
*فسبت النور * 
*فاحد القيامة * 

:download: 

 بقلمى مش منقول 

 خواطرى عن الاحد الرابع الابن الضال   28 فبراير


 كثيرا ما جئتك كالابن الضال 

 اطلب وزناتك ومواهبك وكل ما اعطيتنى 

 لاذهب لكورة ذاتى  وشهواتى 

 واتقوقع حول ما اريد وما ارغب 

 وتخدعنى نفسى 

 بعيدا عنك 

 واتخيل ان البعد عنك راحتى 

 فما البث ان اكتشف 

 انك الجمال فى حياتى

 الرقة والهدوء والسلام 

 التى لا يستطيع ان يمنحها لى اى بشر 

 انت يا الهى كرامتى قوتى افتخارى 

 بك وحدك يا ملكى والهى 

 بدونك لا اساوى شيىء 

 ومهما اشتهى خرنوب العالم ووعود ملك الهواء 

 كل ذلك لا يشبعنى  لا يملانى 
 الا 
 فراغ وهباء 

 بدونك يا رب مائدتى طعمها مر 

 واشيائى الجميلة تفقد جمالها 

 وتبهت كل الوانها 

 الهى الحى 

 يا ترى لو عدت اليك 

 ماذا ستقول عنى

 اعرف ما اريدة مجرد 

 ان اقوم الان واذهب الى ابى

 اشتقت حبك وحنانك وحضنك الذى طالما ضمنى 

 وانفاس روحك القدوس التى طالما دفئتنى 

 ارشدتنى علمتنى وكثيرا ما وبختنى 

 اشتقت لرعايتك كانك وحدك لى 

 مليارات البشر تختفى 

 واشعر بحضنك لى وحدى 

 لكن ماذا اقول عن غباوتى 

 اقول اقوم الان واذهب الى ابى 

 لا استحق ان ارفع عينى واطلبك

 او اشتهى ان اعود ابنة لك 

 او اعمل بحقلك 

 انا تعبتك كثيرا معى يا الهى 

 كنت ولا زلت شقية متعبة 

 وانت الوحيد الذى احتملتنى 

 وابدا لم تمل من اخطائى وخطاياى 


 لن استحق ان ارفع وجهى لاراك 

 فقط ساطلب ان اكون من عبيدك

 الذين يجاهدون لينالوا قوت نعمتك 

 هل ستذكرنى 

 ورائحة الخطية تفوح منى 

 وملابس نعمتك مقطعة منى

 ووجهى مغبر وتراب العالم يملاءة 

 هل ستذكرنى 

 وفيما افكر 

 رايت الهى الغالى

 ينتظرنى 
 ويتاكد من صدق عودتى

 ليقوم ويجرى ليحتضنى

 لم يدعنى حتى اعتذر 

 لم يهن كرامتى انا التى بعدت وشردت واضعت الكثير 

 ونسيت وتناسيت فى كورتى البعيدة 

 لم يانف من شكلى العالمى 

 ولم يشمئز من حقارتى 

 بل احتضنى 

 حتى قبل ان انطق كلمة واحدة 

 والبسنى حلة توبة جديدة 

 وخاتم انجيلة ختم بة قلبى

 وحذاء لرجلى وسراج لنورى وصيتة 

 وفاخر عطاياة افخارستيا محبتة 

 اةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

 يا اللة العمر كلة 

 لن يكفى  شكرى على تلك اللحظة

 يوم تسامحنى 

 وتقبلنى

 وتحضنى 

 وترفع عنى خطيتى 

 وترد عليا على فم ابى الكاهن 

 رفعت خطيتك فلا تعود تخطا 

 العمر كلة لن يكفينى شكر على رعايتك 

 وقلب كنيستك الملتهب حبا لى بخدام وخادمات 
 لا استحق ان احل سيور احذيتهم 
 ملائكتك التى تخدمنى 

 وفاخر عطاياك افخارستيا محبتك 
 فيتامينات الوجود بحضرتك 

 لا تدع يا رب ابدا حضنك يفارقنى 

 دعنى احبو على صدرك واوجد بحضرتك اليوم كلة 

 اجعل ارضى سماء ك

 وابدا ذوقنى ابديتك اليوم 

 دعنى اشتم عطور بخور كنيستك العمر كلة

 دع جمالى حضورك فيا 

 وكرامتى تشريفك الدائم بقلبى

 اختم بروحك نفسى لك العمر كلة 

 وصبر اشواقى حتى القاك 

 يا ملكى والهى


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

بقلمى مش منقول 

 خواطرى عن

 






*الاسبوع الخامس-احد السامرية 7 مارس * 

*



* 

 بكنيستى التى اعشقها 

 ايقونة رائعة للسيد المسيح لة كل المجد مع السامرية 

 تفتتنى هذة الصورة وترفع قلبى بالصلاة والتامل 

 من تلك السامرية 

 الخائفة الخاطئة التى لها 5 ازواج والذى معها ليس بزوجها 

 التى اتت لتستقى وقت الظهيرة 

 لانها تخشى مواجهة الناس لاخطائها 

 اذ كان الاستقاء من البير 

 يكون فى الصباح الباكر قبل قيظ الشمس 

 انسانة عاطفتها عالية 

 لكن توجة عاطفتها للشر للخطية 

 حواسها  الخمسة لا تملك السيطرة عليها 

 وما تعيشة الان وهم وسراب خديعة العالم 

 لكن 
 رغم كل شيىء 

 كانت تسال عن ديانتها ولمن نسجد 

 لم تسال عن ماديات 

 بل كان بها تلك الفتيلة المدخنة 

 والقصبة المرضوضة 

 من هو اللة بالحقيقة 

 لاعبدة 

 لاحبة واخضع لة 

 ربما لاشتياقها 

 الذى لا يدركة الا اعين فاحص القلوب والكلى 

 العالم بجبلتها الخالق السرمدى 

 محب البشر 

 الذى فتيلة مدخنة لا يطفىء 

 وقصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف 

 قد يطفئها العالم ويقصفها الناس ويدوسون عليها ويدمون مشاعرها 

 اما اللة فيتعامل بمنتهى الرقة مع اشتياقاتها 

 ويمنحها الاحترام 

 ويرفعها لعمل روح قدسة الماء الحى الذى لا يفرغ ابدا 


 ويشبع بالحقيقة ولا يعوز معة شيىء 

 اللة بنفسة يحاور تلك النفس 

 الة الكل 

 هو نفسة الة النفس الواحدة 

 يتعامل معها كانة لها وحدها 

 اتعجب 

 من اهتمامك يا الهى

 بتلك النفس 

 باحترامك لمشاعرها 

 برفعك لها 

 بملئك فيها 

 بتحويلها من خائفة لمبشرة بك 

 اذ كيف يتذوق الانسان بالحقيقة اللى الواحد الحى 

 ولا ينساب منة كجدول مياة 


 تعالوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب 

 مهما بعدت شردت عنك الهى 

 مهما حيرنى العالم وجذبنى بتفاهاتة 

 تعال لى 

 سامريتك انا 

 وليس لى اخر سواك 

 عندك يا رب الحياة الابدية 

 عندك طلبى وحاجتى 

 فلمن اذهب غيرك 

 املانى بك 

 اشبع كل اشتياقاتى 

 وصبرنى حتى القاك

 يا ملكى والهى


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

*الاسبوع السادس-احدالمخلع 14 مارس*


 :download:

 اتعجب من ايمان هذا المخلع 
 38 سنة ينتظر الشفاء 
 عند بحيرة بيت حسدا

 وكلة ايمان انة سيشفى 
 رغم انة ليس لة انسان يلقية بالبركة 

 ولذلك حين امرة رب المجد يسوع  قم احمل سريرك وامشى 
 قام بلا مناقشة 

 اةةةةةةةةةةة

 يا ربى 
 كم من خطايا تحل ارادتى وتتركنى كالمخلع 
 تخلع نعمتك عنى 
 وتبعدنى عنك يا مصدر راحتى 
 وليس لى انسان 
 ولا اريد حلول من انسان 
 اريدك انت سيدى 
 وبكلمة منك 
 تشدد نفسى فيا 

 اريدك انت سيدى 
 الة الكل هو الة الفرد 
 بل فردية العلاقة معك امر فريد 
 اذ معك  الهى اشعر انك اختزنت العالم كلة فى شخصى 
 كانى وحدى موضوع حبك 
 كانى وحدى من تقف تكلمك وتطلبك 

 اةةةة يا الهى 
 لاتسمح لى ان انشغل عنك 
 او ابتعد بجسارة حريتى 
 لاى ارادة اخرى بعيدا عنك 
 عنيدة انا وغبية 
 ان اظن ان لى اى فرح بدونك 
 لكنك الهى وانت تعرف وحدك تعرف 
 القادر ان تخضعنى  تروضنى تهذبنى 
 بسياط محبتك 
 ولهيب حنانك ورعايتك 

 الهى الحى 
 لاتتركنى حتى وان بجهالتى تركتك 
 اعمل كل ما يعمل لتعيدنى لحضنك 
 طفلتك انا 
 ولا استطيع ان استمتع باى شيىء ان لم تكن الهى فية وتكللة 

 الهى الحى 
 عد وانظر اليا 
 واحتضن اشتياقى اليك 
 وكملة ونقية والهبة بروحك القدوس فيا 

 كما اتيت بنفسك 
 للمخلع المنحل من كل قوة 
 اعبر اليا واعننى 


 لانى بدونك مائدتى طعمها مر 
 يا ملكى والهى


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

*الاسبوع السابع احدالاستنارة ---المولود اعمى 21 مارس *


*بقلمى مش منقول* 

*الموضوع تاملى وليس تفسيرى * 


*خواطرى عن المولود اعمى* 



*المشكلة فى الخطية * 
انها تعيد ولادة مفاهيمنا 
 تعيد صياغة عقولنا 
 تشوش على قناعاتنا وافكارنا 
 وتحدث خللا بقيمنا و رؤيتنا 

 اةةةةةةةةةةةةة
 منك ايتها الخطية 
 اوقعتى كثيرين وكل قتلاكى اقوياء 

 لكن انتظرى ايتها الخطية 

 الحرب ليست لى 
 الحرب 
 لاسم الهى الكائن عليا 
 لوجودة فى داخلى 
 الخطية والشيطان هما غيرة وحسد 
 لوجود اللة ورعايتة ليا 

 لن احاربك ايتها الخطية 

 بذاتى 

 بجهادى 

 بقدرتى 

 بل سانسكب امامك يا رب 

 قد عرفت ضعفى بالخطية 

 والجا لكامل قوتك وكل معونتك لتنقذنى 

 الجا لكامل اسمك وستر جناحيك 

 الجا لذكريات محبتك الاولى
  واشتعال محبتى لك 
 بروح قدسك فيا 

 الجا لكنيستك وصلوات قديسيك 

 الجا لافخارستيا محبتك فيتامينات القوة التى وهبتنى اياها 


 الجا اليك يا ضابط الكل 
 لتعيد خلقتى 
 لتزيل عمى الخطية عن عينايا 
 وتدعنى ابصر 


 الهى الحى 
 ارحمنى وانقذنى 
 عرفت ضالتى 
 وعلمت كم انا هشة وقابلة للكسر 
 بنفسى اتحطم وانهار 
 لكن بك يا ملكى يا قوتى 
 اقوم واجاهد 


 تعال يا رب ونقيينى واعدنى لصورتك ومثالك 

 ابعث بى روح التوبة 

 توبنى يا رب فاتوب 
 اجذبنى وراءك فاجرى 

 وامنحنى الوقت والجهد والسعى 

 لارى نفسى للكاهن 

 لاحصل على حل الخطية عن نفسى 
 لاتحرر بك من سلطان ذاتى وشهواتى 


 لا يهمنى ان اتنقى لاقف فقط امامك 
 او لاحظى بمكان بملكوتك 
 او لاحظى ببركات تعزياتك 

 انما ما يهمنى 
 الا انفصل عنك

 انت الهى كيانى ووجودى 

 وبانفصالى عنك بالخطية 
 موتى ونهايتى 


 انت الهى اصل حياتى 
 وانفصالى عنك قمة عذابى قمة عقابى 

 انت الهى من تهمنى 
 ويقتلنى ان يراك كل من حولى 
 وتفصلنى الخطية وتعمينى عن رؤياك

  يا مالك نفسى واصل وجودى 

 منك خرجت واليك اعود 

 ولن استطيع ان اعدك بامراءة مستحيلة القوة 
 لانى عرفت ضعفى وهشاشة وعودى 
 انما اعدك 
 ان انسكب امامك بكل ضعف بشريتى 
 وقلة حيلتى 
 وضالة خبرتى 
 لتمنحنى وحدك القوة والبصيرة 
 لتعلمنى كيف اسلك بطريقك 
 لتهذبنى بجميل وصاياك 
 لتجملنى لك بكل درر الفضايل التى تحبها 

 لك وحدك يا مالك نفسى واصل وجودى 
 كل البشر لا يهمنى رايهم فيا 
 رايك انت الهى هو ما يهمنى 
 ورضاك عنى يا ملكى 
 هو كل غايتى ومرادى 

 يا ملكى والهى


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2012)

تامل ثانى
 

احاد الصوم الكبير 



الصوم الكبير اقدس فترة فى السنة  كلها هو ذخيرتى الروحية التي اعيش عليها بقية العام وقمة الروحانية ترتيب  الكنيسة وقراءاتها والحانها فى هذة الفترة
شكرا لك يا رب على ارثوذكسية كنيستى وكيف اشكرك الهى على طقسها الجميل  والمشبع المملوء بالنعمة والروحانية الذى حفظتة لى ولكل المؤمنين عبر كل  هذة العصور حتى وصل لنا ​




16 مارس 2008 من المعروف لكل القراء ان ا حاد الصوم هى 
الاسبوع الاول----اسبوع الاستعداد 
الاسبوع الثانى---احد الكنوز
الاسبوع الثالث---احد التجربة
الاسبوع الرابع---احدالابن الضال
الاسبوع الخامس-احد السامرية
الاسبوع السادس-احدالمخلع
الاسبوع السابع احدالاستنارة ---المولود اعمى
الاسبوع الاخير احد التناصير 
ثم اسبوع الالام اسبوع  الاستعداد شرعت ان اكلم المولى وانا تراب ورماد تعال يا رب واقترب لى  بصومك المقدس مثلما اقتربت لى بتجسدك وشرفت البشرية بميلادك فيها تعال يا  رب وكن الاول فى حياتى كن يا الهى اول اهتماماتى لو كل السنة نسيتك تعال يا  رب وخذ الصدارة فى قائمة اولوياتى الهى الحى تعال وعدنى بنفسك لصومك  ودربنى يا رب على طرقك وهبنى الهى روحانية خاصة لعقلى وقلبى دع يا رب روحك  تعمل فى لتنقينى وتعلمنى وتقدمنى لقدسك والدخول لقدس اقداس روحانياتك

اسبوع الكنوز افتح لى يا رب كنز معرفتك تعال يا رب واملا قلبى واملاعينى  وفكرى بك وبقديسيك وملائكتك فليس لىبركة هنا الان على الارض بركتى هى  فىالسماءفى وجودك واحساسك والوقوف بين يديك بركتى ان تكون وحدك شبعى وحدك  سامع صلاتى ان تجفف بنفسك دموعى وتمسح بيدك الالم من حياتى بركتى ليست ان  تحمل وتنزع صليبك من حياتى بل ان اشعر بوجودك فى كل صليب فى حياتى بركتى ان  تعتنى بى بنفسك ان اشعر باستجابتك وحرارة وجود روحك فى ان اقف امامك اطلبك  واكلمك وانا فى حضنك الهى الحى لا يهمنى ان افقد كنوز وبركات الارض طالما  انت فى ارضى وسمائى موجود ومتحد بى انت يا رب بركتى وكنزى ووجودك فى حياتى  هو سمائى
احد التجربة  طالما ضايقنا الشيطان  ووضع العراقيل والتحديات والمضايقات ليفصلنى عنك الهى انت تعلم وحدك تعلم  كم انا تراب ورماد وتقدر يا رب ضعف بشريتى وتشعر الهى بكل مضايقات العدو  اخرجنى يا رب من دائرة حروب الشيطان وتعال الهى وحارب بنفسك عنى فللرب حرب  مع عماليق من جيل لجيل فمن انا لاقف وحدى ضد اى عدو اضع امامك ضعفى واطالبك  بالحرب عنى تعال يا رب واشعرنى بيدك القوية وذراعك الرفيعة فى كل تجربة  وضيقة اجعلها سبب ان اقترب اليك والتصق اكثر بك تعال يا رب واعنى 
احد الابن الضال ان نجح العدو ان  يبعدنى عنك وكثيرا ما نجح وابعدنى عنك فىكورة بعيدة وشغلنى بالعالم وكل  مايعطينى العالم ابددة بعيش مسرف كان ما للعالم لابد ان ياخذة العالم  ويتركنى فارغ اشتهى ولا اجد فى اى شهوة اى اشباع فالعالم ينفخ ولكن هواء  هباء فراغ ولكنك الوحيد الهى الذى تملا تعال يا رب وعد وانظر وتعهد جهل  وضعف انسانيتى وشدنى لك واجعلنى اقوم بك اليك توبنى يا رب فاتوب فوعودى  واهية ونفسى ضعيفة اريد ان افعل الصلاح لكن تلزمنى معونتك تعال يا رب  والتقى بى فانت دائما المتحمس لى ربما اكثر منىوضمنى لحضنك وثبتنى فيك ارفع  عقلى لك يا الهى 

احد السامرية  لو عاطفتى بعدت عنك  وكنت سامرية اشتاق اليك تعال بنفسك وابحث عنى حاورنى واجذبنى اليك اجلس يا  رب فوق بئر مشاعرى وتحاور وابدا بنفسك معى من جديد وحولنى للسامرية التى  وجدت شبعها فيك بل وفاضت مشاعرها لتعلنك لكل من حولها املا يا رب مشاعرى  واحساسى بك 
احد المخلع  لو ارادتى يا رب وهنت  وتخلع جسدى ولم يطاوعنى للمشى فى طريقك وطرحنى مشلولا عن السعى بك اليك  تعال يا طبيب نفسى ورغم الجموع التى تزاحمك وتاخذ بركتك وشفاءها منك تعال  يارب واشفى ارادتى وقوم بنفسك شلل جسدى واقيمنى من فتورى وشدنى بك اليك  واقيمنى لاسبح بمجدك وعظم صنيعك معى اخلق فى يا رب الارادة الصالحة وجدد  اشتياقى لك يا الهى 
احد المولود اعمى لو غيم عالمى رؤيتك  واعمانى عنك تعال يارب وامنحنى البصيرة الروحية ودعنى اراك من جديد واقترب  اليك من جديد امنحنى الهى نظرة روحية واجعل حياتى بك اليك تسودها  روحانياتك قوم حياتى لسيرة روحانية تصعد بخور رائحتها امامك لتتنسمها رائحة  سرور ورضى فكم اسعدتنى الهى بوجودك فى حياتى بل فى داخلى ثبتنى فيك واثبت  فى 
احد التناصير  تعال يا رب واعدنى لك  اصبغنى بك يارب واظهر فى تعال واعدنى مرة اخرى على صورتك ومثالك كما ولدت  من جديد بصبغتك فى المعمودية اعدنى اليك ونقيينى واجعل صورتك ظاهرة فى  ينبغى انى انا انقص وتزداد انت الهى فى يا الهى asmicheal


----------



## احبك ربي (14 فبراير 2012)

*ما رأيكم في هذا التأويل للصوم و لقراءات الصوم ؟؟؟*

   روحانيه قراءات الصوم الكبير
ترتيب الصوم الكبير
ينقسم الى 4 فترات
اسبوع إستعداد 
ألأربعين المقدسه 
سبت أليعازر و احد السعف 
أسبوع الألآم
ينتهي الصوم الكبير بما يسمى بيوم جمعه ختام الصوم وهذا يعنى أن آخر يوم فى الصوم يكون يوم جمعه ويعنى أيضاً نهايه الأسبوع مما يعنى أن الأسبوع يبدأ من يوم السبت و ليس الإثنين كما هو دارج عند تفسير الكثير من المفسرين فى الآونه الأخيره و ذلك إعتمادآ على تفسير أول من قام بهذه الدراسه و هو المتنيح بانوب عبده الذى قام بعمل دراسه تأمليه و رأى أن الأسبوع يبدأ من يوم الإثنين إعتمادآ على أن أول يوم فى الصوم يبدأ من يوم الإثنين و أن يوم الأحد هو المتمم للأسبوع و لكن للأسباب التاليه 
 ( علينا ان نفرق بين قراءات الصوم و الصوم نفسه )

1ـبالرغم من عدم الصوم يومى السبت و الأحد المسميان بالرفاع إلا أن القراءات الموجوده فى
 قطمارس الصوم الكبير تدلان على إدماجهما ضمن هذا الصوم ولهما نفس طقس الصوم0
2-يبدأ الصوم أى الإمتناع عن الطعام الذى يفطر من يوم الإثنين و لذلك يعتقد الكثيرين أن هذا هو بدء الطقس الأربعينى ,و لكن المفسرين لطقوس الكنيسه القبطيه يفسرون صوم هذا الأسبوع بالإستعداد وليس من صلب الصوم الأربعينى(الكبير)0
3- الإستعداد (الرفاع) هو الترفع عن الشهوات و البعد عن العالميات إستعدادآ للدخول الى قدس أقداس الصوم وهو طقس خاص بالكنيسه القبطيه و تفسيرات الآباء  ولذلك تقدم الكنيسه القراءات الخاصه بترك زلات الآخرين و التسامح و البغضه و التنقى من هموم العالم و التخلى عن القيود و إعطاء الفرصه للصائمين لفحص الذات و الحياه و الإستعداد للتعمق مع السيد المسيح خلال رحله الصوم المقبله0
كذلك تقدم لهم شروط الصوم المقبول و الذبيحه المقبوله و العطاء المقبول من الله له المجد
4-درج الكثيرون من المتأملين و المفسرين على إطلاق إسم لكل إسبوع ينسب الى يوم الأحد لذلك سمى الأسبوع الأول (الكنوز) الثانى (التجربه )لكن مع الدخول الى آخر إسبوع أطلق عليع إسبوع ملك المسيح إعتمادآ علي أنه ينتهى بيوم أحد الشعانين وهذا ليس بصحيح كما قلنا قبلآ لأن أحد الشعانين لا يدخل ضمن الصوم الأربعينى ذو الطقس الخاص به وكذلك كانت الكنيسه قديمآ تحتفل به منفصلآ بعد الصوم الكبير لأن الصوم الأربعينى كان يبدأ بعد عيد الغطاس مباشره إستنادآ على أن السيد المسيح له المجد بعد أن إعتمد  فى نهر الأردن إقتاده الروح الى البريه و صام هناك أربعين يومآ و أربعين ليله , و لكن لأجل الفائده الروحيه رأى الآباء أن يلحقوا الصوم الأربعينى بأسبوع الألام لأن الشعب يكون فى حاله من التسامى الروحى تؤهله للدخول فى طقس و روحانيه هذا الأسبوع
لذلك أرى أن الأسبوع الأخير هو أسبوع الإستناره و هو نفس اسم الأحد الأخير وهو أحد الإستناره (الأعمى ) و فيه كانت تتم معموديه الموعوظين لإستنارتهم بنور و نعمه الروح القدس
(أحد التناصير) و كذلك الأسبوع السابق يمكن أن تطلق عليه أسبوع المفلوج وهكذا حتى نصل الى أسبوع الإستعداد
5 ـ بحساب  فتره الصوم المقدسه نجدها تبدأ بيوم الإثنين من إسبوع الرفاع تنتهى بيوم السبت الأول من الإسبوع الأول من فتره الصوم ولنطلق عليه سبت الكنوز  الذى يعتبر مقدمه الصوم تنبه فيه القراءات ليوم السبت و الأحد إلى أن الفتره القادمه هي فتره الصوم التى يكون فيها الله هو كنزنا 


 
 و يبدأ’طقس القراءات من سبت الرفاع (الإستعداد)
يبدأ’طقس الصوم بيوم الإثنين الاول   و حتى يوم الجمعه التالى 
                                         =5
         سبت التجربه         =7
        سبت الإبن الضال      =7
       سبت  السامريه        =7
       سبت المفلوج           =7  
       سبت الأعمى           =7
           يكون المجموع      = 40  يوماً
و هي مده الصوم الاربعيني 
مع ملاحظة أن لفظه السبت تطلق علي الإسبوع لأن السبت = اسبوع


----------



## asmicheal (16 فبراير 2012)

*اضافه قيمه جدا دكتور مرقص ومعلومات لم اكن اعرفها شكرا لدقتك وردك  خصوصا 
===========
*

1ـبالرغم من عدم الصوم يومى السبت و الأحد المسميان بالرفاع إلا أن القراءات الموجوده فى
 قطمارس الصوم الكبير تدلان على إدماجهما ضمن هذا الصوم ولهما نفس طقس الصوم0

2-يبدأ الصوم أى الإمتناع عن الطعام الذى يفطر من يوم الإثنين و لذلك يعتقد  الكثيرين أن هذا هو بدء الطقس الأربعينى ,و لكن المفسرين لطقوس الكنيسه  القبطيه يفسرون صوم هذا الأسبوع بالإستعداد وليس من صلب الصوم  الأربعينى(الكبير)0

3- الإستعداد (الرفاع) هو الترفع عن الشهوات و البعد عن العالميات إستعدادآ  للدخول الى قدس أقداس الصوم وهو طقس خاص بالكنيسه القبطيه و تفسيرات  الآباء  ولذلك تقدم الكنيسه القراءات الخاصه بترك زلات الآخرين و التسامح و  البغضه و التنقى من هموم العالم و التخلى عن القيود و إعطاء الفرصه  للصائمين لفحص الذات و الحياه و الإستعداد للتعمق مع السيد المسيح خلال  رحله الصوم المقبله0
كذلك تقدم لهم شروط الصوم المقبول و الذبيحه المقبوله و العطاء المقبول من الله له المجد


4-درج الكثيرون من المتأملين و المفسرين على إطلاق إسم لكل إسبوع ينسب الى  يوم الأحد لذلك سمى الأسبوع الأول (الكنوز) الثانى (التجربه )لكن مع الدخول  الى آخر إسبوع أطلق عليع إسبوع ملك المسيح إعتمادآ علي أنه ينتهى بيوم أحد  الشعانين وهذا ليس بصحيح كما قلنا قبلآ لأن أحد الشعانين لا يدخل ضمن  الصوم الأربعينى ذو الطقس الخاص به وكذلك كانت الكنيسه قديمآ تحتفل به  منفصلآ بعد الصوم الكبير لأن الصوم الأربعينى كان يبدأ بعد عيد الغطاس  مباشره إستنادآ على أن السيد المسيح له المجد بعد أن إعتمد  فى نهر الأردن  إقتاده الروح الى البريه و صام هناك أربعين يومآ و أربعين ليله , و لكن  لأجل الفائده الروحيه رأى الآباء أن يلحقوا الصوم الأربعينى بأسبوع الألام  لأن الشعب يكون فى حاله من التسامى الروحى تؤهله للدخول فى طقس و روحانيه  هذا الأسبوع
لذلك أرى أن الأسبوع الأخير هو أسبوع الإستناره و هو نفس اسم الأحد الأخير  وهو أحد الإستناره (الأعمى ) و فيه كانت تتم معموديه الموعوظين لإستنارتهم  بنور و نعمه الروح القدس
(أحد التناصير) و كذلك الأسبوع السابق يمكن أن تطلق عليه أسبوع المفلوج وهكذا حتى نصل الى أسبوع الإستعداد



5 ـ بحساب  فتره الصوم المقدسه نجدها تبدأ بيوم الإثنين من إسبوع الرفاع  تنتهى بيوم السبت الأول من الإسبوع الأول من فتره الصوم ولنطلق عليه سبت  الكنوز  الذى يعتبر مقدمه الصوم تنبه فيه القراءات ليوم السبت و الأحد إلى  أن الفتره القادمه هي فتره الصوم التى يكون فيها الله هو كنزنا 


  
 و يبدأ’طقس القراءات من سبت الرفاع (الإستعداد)
يبدأ’طقس الصوم بيوم الإثنين الاول   و حتى يوم الجمعه التالى 
                                         =5
         سبت التجربه         =7
        سبت الإبن الضال      =7
       سبت  السامريه        =7
       سبت المفلوج           =7  
       سبت الأعمى           =7
يكون المجموع      = 40  يوماً
و هي مده الصوم الاربعيني 
مع ملاحظة أن لفظه السبت تطلق علي الإسبوع لأن السبت = اسبوع


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2012)

(موضوع عن تدريبات في الصوم الكبير)


لكي  يكون هذا الصوم المقدس ذا أثر  فعال فى حياتك الروحية، نضع أمامك بعض  التداريب لممارستها، حتى إذا ما  حولتها إلى حياة، تكون قد انتفعت فى صومك:  
1- تدريب لترك خطية معينة من الخطايا التى تسيطر عليك، والتى تتكرر فى كثير من اعترافاتك. ​ 
2-  التدريب على حفظ بعض المزامير من صلوات الأجبية، ويمكن إختيار مزمور أو   إثنين من كل صلاة من الصلوات السبع، وبخاصة من المزامير التى تترك فى  نفسك  أثراً. ​ 
3- التدريب على حفظ أناجيل الساعات، وقطعها، وتحاليلها. علماً بأنه لكل صلاة 3 أو 6 قطع. ​ 
4- التدريب على الصلاة السرية بكل ما تحفظه، سواء الصلاة أثناء العمل، أو فى الطريق، أو اثناء الوجود مع الناس، أو فى أى وقت. ​ 
5- اتخاذ هذه الصلوات والمزامير والأناجيل مجالاً للتأمل حتى يمكنك أن تصليها بفهم وعمق. ​ 
6-  تداريب القراءات الروحية: سواء قراءة الكتاب المقدس بطريقة منتظمة،  بكميات  أوفر، وبفهم وتأمل.. أو قراءة سير القديسين، أو بعض الكتب الروحية،  بحيث  تخرج من الصوم بحصيلة نافعة من القراءة العميقة.​ 
7-  يمكن فى فترة الصوم الكبير، أن تدرب نفسك على استلام الألحان الخاصة   بالصوم أو بأسبوع الآلام، مع حفظها، وتكرارها، والتشبع بروحها...​ 
8- يمكن أن تدرب نفسك على درجة معينة من الصوم، على أن يكون ذلك تحت إشراف أبيك الروحى.​ 
9-  هناك تدريبات روحية كثيرة فى مجالات المعاملات... مثل اللطف، وطول  الأناة،  واحتمال ضعفات الآخرين، وعدم الغضب، واستخدام كلمات المديح  والتشجيع،  وخدمة الآخرين ومساعدتهم، والطيبة والوداعة فى معاملة الناس.​ 
10-  تدريبات أخرى فى (نقاوة القلب): مثل التواضع، والسلام الداخلى، ومحبة   الله، والرضى وعدم التذمر، والهدوء وعدم القلق، والفرح الداخلى بالروح،   والإيمان، والرجاء.


   ( ده منقول من مقال قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث  )


----------



## firygorg (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لتعب محبتك
الرب يبارك حياتك
موضوع اكثر من رائع​


----------



## asmicheal (11 مارس 2013)

للرفع


----------



## Maran+atha (6 مارس 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع
اختى الغالية asmicheal




ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين.​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 مارس 2016)

*شكرا للموضوع المهم والمفيد
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## Remark (2 أبريل 2019)

:ab3:
​


----------

